# How do you talk to a girl?



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm reluctant to ask this question for several reasons

- When people ask questions like this online most of the answers range from useless (just be yourself) to both stupid and useless (all the examples that come to mind would instantly derail the thread).

- I've learned a lot more about girls from real life than posts online.

- My friends who do get laid tell me my social skills are up to the job. I believe them and just because it hasn't happened yet doesn't mean it won't happen.

But with that said, I have never had a girlfriend before and you do find some useful pieces of information in threads like these.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 6, 2017)

I mean, talk to girls like you would any other person. If you struggle to talk to people in general, work on that first. Where do you feel you fall short in this regard?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 6, 2017)

Like a person, usually. 

/thread.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 6, 2017)

Well, try talking to lots of them. Behave like you usually do and don't act any different than you normally would. Is simple, just go up to one and talk. Is not complex, is not anything tactical or some skill. Just be yourself.


----------



## Sliter (Oct 6, 2017)

You get in front of one an then you press A
/runs/

Ok, idk I'm not good to getting in somene I don't know and just start talking about somehing, but if this is the idea, I don't get what you want to do actually, but do like you do with something else you want to talk about something, this gonna work, if work to guys.

I first read your thread name like it was to talk like a girl(and I do love voice acting XD not that I'm any good with that...)


----------



## SonyUSA (Oct 6, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> I'm reluctant to ask this question for several reasons
> 
> - When people ask questions like this online most of the answers range from useless (just be yourself) to both stupid and useless (all the examples that come to mind would instantly derail the thread).
> 
> ...




You'll want to find someone like yourself who shares your interests if you want a meaningful relationship. So ask yourself this: why haven't you approached a girl? Probably the same reason a person you would want to be with hasn't approached a guy-- they are shy also! They may also be socially awkward and give off incorrect body language when you do talk to them because they don't know how to act or respond. If you're looking for a nerdy girl, you aren't going to find her at a bar or a hip social spot, she's going to be at home on her computer or playing games. That doesn't mean she doesn't want to date... she totally wants a relationship too  Try to figure out what online meet-up services are popular in your area and check those out, they are far less in-your-face engaging and are much more appealing to shy or introverted people because it lets them approach with caution and gives them time for consideration!


----------



## Minox (Oct 6, 2017)

You talk to them like you would any other person. Treating girls like they're some other kind of species is likely to give off completely wrong vibes.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 6, 2017)

Use words.


----------



## Devin (Oct 6, 2017)

Gonna have to be a bit more specific. Are we talking girls online, random girls you meet IRL or girls you know but don't talk to often? Either way you're going to have an interesting amount of replies on a forum that has majority of users that have yet to kiss a girl, let alone have sex with one. (No offense to those that haven't. You'll find someone. Eventually. Probably.)

Online:

Don't be a "thirsty" guy. Majority of guys swarm a girl online as soon as they hear them speak. Be cool and don't send them a message every time you see them online. If they want to talk or play games then they'll usually ask you first if they're interested. Don't follow any of that be yourself stuff because you'll think too hard about what "yourself" consists of to the point where you won't know what to say at all. Playing games or watching shows with someone is a great way to get to know them, create bonds and ultimately drown out the occasional silence. You want to think of them as a friend before you even consider them as something more. Treat them like one as well until you get some definite telltale signs that they might be interested in you. (Do they always want to hang out with you and just you? Do they message you first when they notice you're online? Are they single? Etc.) From there just let things happen. One day after a movie or something tell them how you feel and see if they share those feelings. Done, GF acquired. She doesn't share those feelings? You still have a friend who enjoys your company.

IRL:

Fuck if I know man. I'm a strong advocate of online dating websites as they let you know a few things ahead of time before meeting up. (Are they interested in a monogamous relationship? Do they drink, do drugs, party? Are they a gamer? What did they say in their profile? Etc.) From there I'd usually just spend like a week or two chatting with them before meeting up. That's enough time to see if I click with them enough to bother going out with them for the night. Most of the time I end up finding someone online, chat, game with them for a week and then see if they'd like to meet up for a movie or something. 

Notes: I want to be super clear. This is my advice that tends to work for me. If you're into polygamy or just want to get laid then this advice most likely isn't for you. You need to be cool, calm and collected. Going into a friendship with someone and expecting a relationship out of it is a no no. If you want it to last then you want to make a friend first and take it from there. I've made the mistake of rushing into relationships due to feeling lonely and they've never worked out in the end. Either because the girl ended up being a twat or I didn't really feel the same way about them. It was unfair of me to be in a relationship with someone who was giving it 100% and I was only giving 50%.

tl;dr Be chill, don't be "thirsty" and ultimately don't change how you act because they're a girl. If they want the princess treatment then they most likely aren't worth it. This has been my post for the week.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 6, 2017)

If you wanna know then ask the pro @VinLark

He just acquired a girl the other day.


----------



## Chary (Oct 6, 2017)

...these threads always make me laugh

There's no real method to talk to a girl, because, this may be a shocker...but girls are humans, too. You just go up to one and talk to them like they're any other person. Typical "how do I socialize" stuff, like asking what their hobbies are, do they like video games, etc. 

If you're trying to only talk to women just to get laid, and no reason else then I have no words of advice cuz that's just kinda sleezy.


----------



## Lia (Oct 6, 2017)

you open your mouth and output words


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 6, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Use words.


Some people find the medium of interpretive dance easier.


----------



## swabbo (Oct 6, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Some people find the medium of interpretive dance easier.



I prefer to flick my nipples in public, girls flock to me.

I never really know what happens afterwards though because I always wake up before the fun stuff happens...


----------



## J-Machine (Oct 6, 2017)

honestly you have to get used to the fact that ladies are just like dudes. it sounds cliche and not very good advice but being yourself is the key. if they are not receptive to you the relationship wouldn't work once you get comfy after bringing your a game anyways. if you dont want a relationship than why stress out over nothing either?


----------



## SG854 (Oct 6, 2017)

Chary said:


> ...these threads always make me laugh
> 
> There's no real method to talk to a girl, because, this may be a shocker...but girls are humans, too. You just go up to one and talk to them like they're any other person. Typical "how do I socialize" stuff, like asking what their hobbies are, do they like video games, etc.
> 
> If you're trying to only talk to women just to get laid, and no reason else then I have no words of advice cuz that's just kinda sleezy.


I know right. There nothing else that can be said. He even said that typical responses are stupid and useless. So what answer does he want?

He should wear a pokemon shirt though. Girls get wet over pokemon. Jigglypuff shirt would do nicely.


----------



## proflayton123 (Oct 6, 2017)

You don't :')


----------



## SG854 (Oct 6, 2017)

*How to talk to a girl*

Step 1. Walk up to a girl

Step 2. Speak words in a sentence (make sure its grammatically correct)

Step 3. Congratulations you've just talk to a girl.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Oct 6, 2017)

A lot of the answers are "just like any other person", but how do you do that? I always use something like current schoolwork, and I talk to my coworkers about work. I think the only way I could talk to a total stranger is spinning a compliment into a conversation. I don't remember the last time I ever did that though. Let's say I managed to do that, I get a girl's number (or any person's number really). What reason do I have to talk to them again and text them? Of course I would want to, but what do I say?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2017)

Sometimes in German, sometimes in French. I find my fellow humans enjoy being confused by another language


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2017)

SG854 said:


> If you wanna know then ask the pro @VinLark
> 
> He just acquired a girl the other day.


Ayyyyyy

Yeah, just talk to them. There isn't some secret gotcha language for girls.


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 7, 2017)

Get some hobbies and outside interests that require you to go out and be in groups.

Talk to people in the context of the activity you're doing - then it is natural, doesn't sound like you're trying to pick up anyone. You could be asking for help with something out helping them with something, or just talking about the activity.

You'll find you get along with someone well and want to see them outside the context of the activity. She will feel the same way.

Some examples of groups could be playing a sport, crafts group, study group (if you're at school or uni), volunteering, movie group, software development group. Try visiting meetup.com and see what is in your area.

The goal really is for it to be natural and easy rather than forcing it. If it isn't easy it will appear awkward.

Source: I'm a girl


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 7, 2017)

Im going to be honest and share my experience (and I do alright, I'm not a player or pimp or anything). If I meet someone new that I'm into, typically it's in a social setting with several of my friends (party, bar, etc. Or even at work), I try to avoid singling her out for conversation. I guess you could say I ignore them until they approach me.

One, you don't come off as a creepy or "thirsty". And two, if you are yourself and just cutting up with your friends you're seen as confident. And three, if you aren't giving her direct attention and she sees you as confident and fun, she'll want to get to know you on her own.

From there its usual bs, but i try to be a bit flirty, playful teasing and whatnot. I answer any questions they have as vaguely as possible. At least try not to be too specific.

What do you do for a living?
"I'm in the medical field" instead of "I'm a nurse at such facility and a student at such college" that way you don't become too boring and there's always conversation starters. Plus I think it adds a level of mystery that they want to figure out.

From there I just try to feel out if there's a connection. If not, we can be friends and I move on, if so I ask them out.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

An honest answer from me, I literally don't know how to communicate with people. People just find me adorable and seem to just enjoy my awkwardness. 
So I guess my equal treatment of awkwardness seems to make people enjoy me.


----------



## tatripp (Oct 7, 2017)

I think a good place to start is to see them as people and not just objects for sex. You can easily go to a bar, have a few drinks, talk to a few girls, and take one home if that's what you are looking for. If you are looking for a true partner or a nice conversation, it is much easier to talk to them. If you are scared to talk to girls in general, you might as well start now because you're not getting any better at it by not talking to them.


----------



## pustal (Oct 7, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> I'm reluctant to ask this question for several reasons
> 
> - When people ask questions like this online most of the answers range from useless (just be yourself) to both stupid and useless (all the examples that come to mind would instantly derail the thread).
> 
> ...



Worry about making girl [space] friends first. If you are old enough go out with friends and try making new acquaintances (both male and female), if not look to meet people. You can always find a hobby group or something. Don't think of them as possible girlfriends right away. Get social.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 7, 2017)

The only experience I have talking with girls is occasional chit-chat while we're at our lockers, so I can't help ya there.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 7, 2017)

You talk to just like you talk to any other human being. It's really not that hard


----------



## Demie (Oct 7, 2017)

you nintendont


----------



## Beerus (Oct 7, 2017)

if u wanna get laid just go to a strip club wanna a genuine girl talk aboout the weather man


----------



## Invision (Oct 7, 2017)

-say hi

-make words come out of your mouth

its just like talking to anyone else, really
just try to be yourself.


----------



## urherenow (Oct 7, 2017)

How do you NOT talk to a girl?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2017)

Lets clarify why I posted this. I've never had a girlfriend before and I want one. When I find one sex will naturally happen sooner or later but I don't walk up to a girl and talk to her with my primary objective being to fuck her.

I can talk to girls well enough to make friends but mutual romance just doesn't seem to exist in my life.


----------



## Meteor7 (Oct 7, 2017)

SonyUSA said:


> If you're looking for a nerdy girl, you aren't going to find her at a bar or a hip social spot


This is very much the case, unfortunately. :\ 
As far as how to talk to girls, like everyone else has said, just treat them like the people that they are. They aren't some odd alien species operating on different laws or logic than you, they're just people. If you think "what should I say to this girl?" just think "what would I like said to me?" and you'll probably be on the right track.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm always opinionated and people don't seem to mind so I'm always able to talk to people. But I don't know why talking with girls is so hard for some straight guys. Isn't it the same as talking with guys?


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 7, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> Lets clarify why I posted this. I've never had a girlfriend before and I want one. When I find one sex will naturally happen sooner or later but I don't walk up to a girl and talk to her with my primary objective being to fuck her.
> 
> I can talk to girls well enough to make friends but mutual romance just doesn't seem to exist in my life.


If you can be friends with them then you're 90% of the way there. When you become friends with someone where a romantic thing is a possibility, it will happen naturally. You don't have to try and learn how to make it happen. Just wait until you meet the right girl and you feel that spark. If you haven't felt love before you might mistake attraction for it. But you'll know it when you feel it. You can worry about how to communicate what you feel to the girl to see if it is mutual when that happens! And in any case, guys that see every human in a skirt as a possible girlfriend and indiscriminately pursue all of them aren't very attractive. Better if they are interested in you because you're you and you're special to them.

Tl;Dr don't worry about it, it will occur naturally without you having to learn how to make it happen.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 7, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> What do you do for a living?
> "I'm in the medical field" instead of "I'm a nurse at such facility and a student at such college" that way you don't become too boring and there's always conversation starters. Plus I think it adds a level of mystery that they want to figure out.


Personally I find if someone asks me what I do for a living, especially as a conversation opener, that it is a dead giveaway I am speaking to an American. Also being coy/non specific can also often be taken to be you playing up your role, or hiding an unpleasant one (hi I am an undertaker/mortician sort of thing).



leafeon34 said:


> Lets clarify why I posted this. I've never had a girlfriend before and I want one. When I find one sex will naturally happen sooner or later but I don't walk up to a girl and talk to her with my primary objective being to fuck her.
> 
> I can talk to girls well enough to make friends but mutual romance just doesn't seem to exist in my life.


You may have to learn to read the signs. While it is nice when a young (or older, experience counts for a lot and all) lady comes up and says "I love/like you, do you wish to hang out/make out/be my boyfriend?" I get the impression that many would rather die than operate like that, or at least would consider doing such a thing something of a social faux pas (in the English speaking world anyway). To that end the stereotypes have a basis in reality where blokes will talk overtly (possibly via grunting and headbutts) and the ladies will go for far more subtle things (looks, certain types of eye contact, giggling, waving, touching and the list goes on, though it may not mean what you think it means) even if they or their mates think it is really obvious. In my experience the only ones any good at this while young are those with older or similar aged sisters that they are around. Everybody else gets to fumble (or indeed end up light on the fumbling thing for a while). If you can hang out with someone in that position such that they can point this out to you.

Word of warning. If you do the child of the internet era thing of consult the internet you may find yourself looking at "pick up artist" material. While it has a basis in reality I would strongly advise staying away from those wankers.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 7, 2017)

I would ask : why do you want to talk to a stranger? girl or guy, just ask yourself if you would do it with stranger guy or not, and for which reasons?
ask yourself if the reason is only for "romance" or just to talk naturally about common subjects with someone else without further motive in mind.

I think having a motive which you define by yourself as risky is the reason you are stressing out and talking to someone else just fails. you are afraid to be rejected, you hope for something which can't happen with strangers.

Like quantumcat said, just don't see others as something you should win, or like a mission or a test.
being in a group with similar interest is enough to talk to someone else. don't do it to "talk to girl". do it for not being alone and sharing with others. let the others (girls!) come to you.


May I ask how old you are?
Don't worry about meeting someone, getting laid, or staying alone all your life. Don't compare to others, everyone his own life.
just go with the flow.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 7, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Personally I find if someone asks me what I do for a living, especially as a conversation opener, that it is a dead giveaway I am speaking to an American. Also being coy/non specific can also often be taken to be you playing up your role, or hiding an unpleasant one (hi I am an undertaker/mortician sort of thing).



Yeah, Americans, as friendly as they are, aren't immediately personable. I know alot of European countries see this as being fake or having untrustworthy intentions, but we just value privacy and try not to overstep boundries. Asking someone what they do for living is just a "not too invasive" conversation starter.

It's OK though, you get to take time to get to know people, and when someone opens up its kind of a bonding experience. Either way, I was just using that as an example of not being too specific. You want people to get to know you, but more importantly you want them to _want_ to get to know you.


----------



## shadoom (Oct 7, 2017)

Am I on 4chan again?


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 7, 2017)

shadoom said:


> Am I on 4chan again?


No one has suggested kidnapping or incest yet, so I'm going to say no.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 7, 2017)

Step 1: tell her you're homo.
Step 2: tell her, you do not want to be her gay best friend.
Step 3: walk away.


----------



## SANIC (Oct 7, 2017)

A lot of people call me naive or child like but I would just recite the one monologue of Romeo and Juliet I know and give her a rose saying "A rose by any other name is just as sweet." But then again most girls now adays are thots, so make sure you choose someone nice


----------



## barronwaffles (Oct 7, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> Lets clarify why I posted this. I've never had a girlfriend before and I want one. When I find one sex will naturally happen sooner or later but I don't walk up to a girl and talk to her with my primary objective being to fuck her.
> 
> I can talk to girls well enough to make friends but mutual romance just doesn't seem to exist in my life.



If you're just looking to get your dick wet then help out the local economy and pay for a whore.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 7, 2017)

Chary said:


> ...these threads always make me laugh
> 
> There's no real method to talk to a girl, because, this may be a shocker...but girls are humans, too. You just go up to one and talk to them like they're any other person. Typical "how do I socialize" stuff, like asking what their hobbies are, do they like video games, etc.
> 
> If you're trying to only talk to women just to get laid, and no reason else then I have no words of advice cuz that's just kinda sleezy.


i always thought girls were androids from another dimention sent to dominate our world with their cuteness


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 7, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> Lets clarify why I posted this. I've never had a girlfriend before and I want one. When I find one sex will naturally happen sooner or later but I don't walk up to a girl and talk to her with my primary objective being to fuck her.
> 
> *I can talk to girls well enough to make friends but mutual romance just doesn't seem to exist in my life.*



Yes that tends to happen, you don't often fall in love with every person you meet.
There's not a whole lot you can actually do about that. Eventually you'll find a girl, and the two of you will just click. It's very obvious when it happens and it's really not something you can force.
A majority of times the best relationships are the ones that find you, not the ones you desperately seek out. As long as you're putting yourself in situations where you could communicate with females, you will eventually find one you like, and that likes you back.

Ain't no tricks to it.


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Yes that tends to happen, you don't often fall in love with every person you meet.
> There's not a whole lot you can actually do about that. Eventually you'll find a girl, and the two of you will just click. It's very obvious when it happens and it's really not something you can force.
> A majority of times the best relationships are the ones that find you, not the ones you desperately seek out. As long as you're putting yourself in situations where you could communicate with females, you will eventually find one you like, and that likes you back.
> 
> Ain't no tricks to it.


/\ exactly this.


----------



## migles (Oct 8, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Step 1: tell her you're homo.
> Step 2: tell her, you do not want to be her gay best friend.
> Step 3: walk away.


i thought you were saying:
step 1 tell you're homo
step 2 she will find that interesting
step 3 she will try to "be the one he stopped being gay for"


----------



## Ricken (Oct 8, 2017)

Just talk to them like you would anyone else, I find it easier if you have friends that invite people (of both genders) to random social gatherings /shrug


----------



## cvskid (Oct 8, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Im going to be honest and share my experience (and I do alright, I'm not a player or pimp or anything). If I meet someone new that I'm into, typically it's in a social setting with several of my friends (party, bar, etc. Or even at work), I try to avoid singling her out for conversation. I guess you could say I ignore them until they approach me.
> 
> One, you don't come off as a creepy or "thirsty". And two, if you are yourself and just cutting up with your friends you're seen as confident. And three, if you aren't giving her direct attention and she sees you as confident and fun, she'll want to get to know you on her own.
> 
> ...


How does the ignoring them until they approach you turn out for you? From what i've seen/know of women aren't in any type of position where they have to come to you first so the guy almost always have to talk first.

Also for the ones saying to talk to women like you would anyone else, it feels like if you talk to a girl like you would anyone else (like you would talk to another guy) they might get offended easily depending on what you say, like you have to always watch what you are saying around girls but with guys you can be more comfortable/carefree.

Just curious about other peoples answers.


----------



## Flame (Oct 8, 2017)

Look good. Bitches love good looking guys.


----------



## froggestspirit (Oct 8, 2017)

Start by asking what her favorite Pokemon is, if she answers "pikachu", she's not the one.


----------



## Flame (Oct 8, 2017)

froggestspirit said:


> Start by asking what her favorite Pokemon is, if she answers "pikachu", she's not the one.



if a girl asked me my favorite Pokemon. i would say "hey get your clothes off, let me pikachu"


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 8, 2017)

don't, it will save you a lot of earache down the line


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 8, 2017)

cvskid said:


> How does the ignoring them until they approach you turn out for you? From what i've seen/know of women aren't in any type of position where they have to come to you first so the guy almost always have to talk first.
> 
> Also for the ones saying to talk to women like you would anyone else, it feels like if you talk to a girl like you would anyone else (like you would talk to another guy) they might get offended easily depending on what you say, like you have to always watch what you are saying around girls but with guys you can be more comfortable/carefree.
> 
> Just curious about other peoples answers.


The idea is, don't look at every girl as a potential romance. Be friends like you would with anyone else, and if there's a spark, pursue it. Don't go chasing girls just cause they're girls. That's creepy.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 8, 2017)

cvskid said:


> How does the ignoring them until they approach you turn out for you? From what i've seen/know of women aren't in any type of position where they have to come to you first so the guy almost always have to talk first.



Like I said, I do ok. You're actually depriving them attention to a point that it's noticeable. It only works if you don't care. If you ask any woman what she likes in a guy, confidence is in the top 3, with hard to get. If you are the life of the party, or the main focus of the room, you have an alpha persona. If she's being deprived of attention, more often than not she will seek out that attention. At the very least to be a part of the group.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not into the whole pickup artist thing, but my analysis of why my personality works is going to sound like it, so bear with me.

For me, I just have a hard time talking to new people. But if I'm in a group of friends, even with a couple people I don't know, I'm still very vocal and cut up a lot without necessarily acknowledging the new person. 

Now what this comes across as, is that I've established myself as confident and a group leader. As I get to know the new person and talk to them more, they take it as earning attention of the group as well as myself. It's a gradual thing, and the playful teasing makes it a challenge.

Once I'm comfortable enough to talk to them one on one, it's as if I've finally accepted them. I reserve things about myself, being my insecure self, but that comes across as being mysterious and invites yet another challenge. This is the point that I can tell if they are interested in me or not. If so, I take the leap.

Like I said, it's mostly just my personality being mistaken. I have an issue with a married chick I work with now mistaking my personality as this game of playing hard to get, so I have to shut her down soon.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 8, 2017)

As the old saying goes, “treat people like you would like to be treated”. Talk to them like a friend. Practice on random people. You’ll get comfortable real quick.


----------



## froggestspirit (Oct 8, 2017)

Flame said:


> if a girl asked me my favorite Pokemon. i would say "hey get your clothes off, let me pikachu"


If a girl asked me my favorite Pokemon, id say Stantler


----------



## orangy57 (Oct 8, 2017)

SANIC said:


> A lot of people call me naive or child like but I would just recite the one monologue of Romeo and Juliet I know and give her a rose saying "A rose by any other name is just as sweet." But then again most girls now adays are thots, so make sure you choose someone nice



is this elementary school, i don't know what crack you're smoking to expect a random girl to want to date you just because you can remember four lines from Romeo and Juliet

also for OP, just talk to them and if the type of person you are doesn't work well with girls, make yourself something else. Everyone says, "be yourself" but if you want girls and people to talk to before the priorities of yourself, then change. I used to be an annoying, greasy kid until I realized that if i wanted friends, i'd need to become something else. I did, and now I have people to talk to and am able to make people happy, which is my only goal really.

i guess just be yourself, unless you want to change for others


----------



## SANIC (Oct 8, 2017)

Orangy57 said:


> is this elementary school, i don't know what crack you're smoking to expect a random girl to want to date you just because you can remember four lines from Romeo and Juliet
> 
> also for OP, just talk to them and if the type of person you are doesn't work well with girls, make yourself something else. Everyone says, "be yourself" but if you want girls and people to talk to before the priorities of yourself, then change. I used to be an annoying, greasy kid until I realized that if i wanted friends, i'd need to become something else. I did, and now I have people to talk to and am able to make people happy, which is my only goal really.
> 
> i guess just be yourself, unless you want to change for others


48 lines actually, I am really over the top so I usually end up getting what I set out for


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 8, 2017)

you could probably just make up 48 lines and most girls wouldn't know the difference anyway (not that guys would either)

just keep the swearing to a minimum and throw "art thou" in a few times and your good


----------



## Xzi (Oct 8, 2017)

Truth of it is it just takes time and experience like everything else.  It's hard to talk to girls when you're in your pre-teens/teens and even early twenties, not least of the reasons being that your hormones are raging and your body and mind are still both changing.  I was terrible at it, but was lucky enough to land a couple girlfriends during that period of time through sheer persistence.  Now in my early thirties I'm _finally_ just as comfortable talking to women as I am with men, and hoping to land this cute gamer chick at work soon.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Oct 8, 2017)

Chary said:


> ...these threads always make me laugh
> 
> There's no real method to talk to a girl, because, this may be a shocker...but girls are humans, too. You just go up to one and talk to them like they're any other person. Typical "how do I socialize" stuff, like asking what their hobbies are, do they like video games, etc.
> 
> If you're trying to only talk to women just to get laid, and no reason else then I have no words of advice cuz that's just kinda sleezy.


well put, they are only human.

no different than men, but in some cases they are alot different.
i personally don't have it so easy to talk to girls though, i'm just no good at talking to them.

so my way is, i don't at all (sadly).


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 8, 2017)

migles said:


> i thought you were saying:
> step 1 tell you're homo
> step 2 she will find that interesting
> step 3 she will try to "be the one he stopped being gay for"



That unfortunately happens often.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 8, 2017)

Orangy57 said:


> Everyone says, "be yourself" but if you want girls and people to talk to before the priorities of yourself, then change. I used to be an annoying, greasy kid until I realized that if i wanted friends, i'd need to become something else. I did, and now I have people to talk to and am able to make people happy, which is my only goal really.
> 
> i guess just be yourself, unless you want to change for others


I agree, if your normal self is annoying, being yourself is not in your favor.
But don't change completely to something you are not, or it will both be hard to keep that persona in front of others and sooner or later they will notice you are faking. Don't lie, just act differently (be more serious for example), change your appearance maybe (the way you dress, hair style). sometime the problem really is you, the way the others see you, but they already know the old you if you only frequent the same group of people (school or work).


----------



## rouge2t7 (Oct 8, 2017)

Cyan said:


> I agree, if your normal self is annoying, being yourself is not in your favor.
> But don't change completely to something you are not, or it will both be hard to keep that persona in front of others and sooner or later they will notice you are faking. Don't lie, just act differently (be more serious for example), change your appearance maybe (the way you dress, hair style). sometime the problem really is you, the way the others see you, but they already know the old you if you only frequent the same group of people (school or work).



Ehh, I dunno. Maybe your annoying personality will attract somebody. Or you'll learn to change it, since nobody wants an annoying bf/gf. It's almost like setting yourself up for failure if you're gonna *try* to be different.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 8, 2017)

actually, I was thinking about someone not taking showers frequently (daily?), and smelling... having a bad look with dirty hairs, etc.
I guess that's happening often during adolescent years, some people seem alergic to water and shower. (unfortunately, not only kids, some adults are smelling bad and not taking showers...)

start by looking nice, and smelling nice.
you are still yourself when talking about personality, but you can make some effort in your look.


----------



## GreatMaupinCaper (Oct 8, 2017)

I would say the best to talk to a girl is first to learn fleunt sign language. Then once you've mastered it with your hands, learn how to sign effectively with your pork and beans. If you can do that it should be smooth sailing my friend.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 8, 2017)

SANIC said:


> 48 lines actually, I am really over the top so I usually end up getting what I set out for



You're 15.
If you start reciting romeo and juliet to a girl, all you're going to get is bullied.
or a very confused stare, followed by the girl walking away.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 8, 2017)

I never understand people asking people: How do I talk to a girl or boy? Oh boy. Interesting.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2017)

Cyan said:


> I would ask : why do you want to talk to a stranger? girl or guy, just ask yourself if you would do it with stranger guy or not, and for which reasons?
> ask yourself if the reason is only for "romance" or just to talk naturally about common subjects with someone else without further motive in mind.


If it's a guy then my reason is the latter. If it's a girl sometimes my reason is the latter and sometimes both.



Cyan said:


> I think having a motive which you define by yourself as risky is the reason you are stressing out and talking to someone else just fails. you are afraid to be rejected, you hope for something which can't happen with strangers.


I don't care about being rejected. It happens. But I notice that making the effort to have something to talk about keeps a conversation going, even if it's just something interesting I did on the weekend. And romance doesn't happen with just anyone.



Cyan said:


> Like quantumcat said, just don't see others as something you should win, or like a mission or a test.
> being in a group with similar interest is enough to talk to someone else. don't do it to "talk to girl". do it for not being alone and sharing with others. let the others (girls!) come to you.


I agree with most of that. But sometimes a shy girl might want to talk to me but is too shy to speak up. And at the same time I wouldn't want to mistake her as shy when she simply doesn't want to talk to me.



Cyan said:


> May I ask how old you are?
> Don't worry about meeting someone, getting laid, or staying alone all your life. Don't compare to others, everyone his own life.
> just go with the flow.


I'm in my mid-twenties. Staying single is something I'm afraid of. As for getting laid, if I really, _really _wanted to I could drive to the brothel right now and fuck my virginity away. And this is not the only option available to me.


----------



## SANIC (Oct 8, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> You're 15.
> If you start reciting romeo and juliet to a girl, all you're going to get is bullied.
> or a very confused stare, followed by the girl walking away.


Owo People like me because I'm over the top lmao that's like the only quality people find special about me


----------



## Cyan (Oct 8, 2017)

leafon, I guess I thought you had problem because you might act differently and not confident enough when talking to a girl because of the fear to be rejected. but if you don't fear that, you are maybe not "acting weird" and not showing yourself as not confident.
we don't know you enough to suggest any help. I could suggest to stay with other people. have friends, be with them and meet their friends. eventually you'll meet someone. just don't stay alone or at home for years.


----------



## Xathya (Oct 9, 2017)

i dont,m only speak to kniuckle


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 9, 2017)

Xathya said:


> i dont,m only speak to kniuckle


???


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Oct 9, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> An honest answer from me, I literally don't know how to communicate with people. People just find me adorable and seem to just enjoy my awkwardness.
> So I guess my equal treatment of awkwardness seems to make people enjoy me.


Wtf is that profile pic everyone is using?


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 9, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


> Wtf is that profile pic everyone is using?


https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-avy-trend.485648/


----------



## Catsinabucket (Oct 9, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-avy-trend.485648/



Dear God finally I know what the hell is going on with the avatars


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jan 20, 2018)

It's going to be a long road if you are having these types of problems to be honest. Getting laid is based on social status and who you know/how others see you. Why do you think so many men turn to alternative sexual lifestyles? Literally 80% of women have sex with 20% of men. You need to emotionally embrace that it's going to be a long ride.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 20, 2018)

Maluma said:


> iterally *80%* of women have sex with *20%* of men. You need to emotionally embrace that it's going to be a long ride.



lol, those are really specific numbers.
From my observations of looking out my window, I came to the conclusion that a far higher number of males get laid.
Lots of families and screaming kids.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 20, 2018)

Maluma said:


> It's going to be a long road if you are having these types of problems to be honest. Getting laid is based on social status and who you know/how others see you. Why do you think so many men turn to alternative sexual lifestyles? Literally 80% of women have sex with 20% of men. You need to emotionally embrace that it's going to be a long ride.


Well, none of that was correct


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 20, 2018)

the guy/boy/kid just want to know
how to talk with girls because he don't know how to start a talk
i can't help with that, here just say "hi" to a girl already makes her think bad things about you lol


----------



## SG854 (Jan 20, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> the guy/boy/kid just want to know
> how to talk with girls because he don't know how to start a talk
> i can't help with that, here just say "hi" to a girl already makes her think bad things about you lol



You speak truth.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 20, 2018)

It's easy!

Just walk towards her and face her, and then you press A.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 20, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> It's easy!
> 
> Just walk towards her and face her, and then you press A.


LMAO XD
i wish it was that easy


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 21, 2018)

you shouldn't be talking to girls in hope for a girlfriend. Talk to them like a normal person. like I can't really explain it but you shouldn't be constantly searching for a girlfriend to say that you have one like if that's your goal then you need to change your priorities. Live content on your own without constantly searching for someone to stick your dick in. You'll eventually meet someone and love them


----------



## Xathya (Jan 21, 2018)

Orangy57 said:


> you shouldn't be talking to girls in hope for a girlfriend. Talk to them like a normal person. like I can't really explain it but you shouldn't be constantly searching for a girlfriend to say that you have one like if that's your goal then you need to change your priorities. Live content on your own without constantly searching for someone to stick your dick in. You'll eventually meet someone and love them


you start sound like cuck. it complets depends on situaterate. i mean if you find girl who you want the girlfriends for then not onil shoulds you talks in hope of gf but with intents of otherwise you are gona coms of as the true betas!! woman wants the alphas (with more exploits )


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 22, 2018)

Xathya said:


> you start sound like cuck. it complets depends on situaterate. i mean if you find girl who you want the girlfriends for then not onil shoulds you talks in hope of gf but with intents of otherwise you are gona coms of as the true betas!! woman wants the alphas (with more exploits )



you kinda have to find a middle ground of being able to talk to girls without wanting every one of them to be your girlfriend right there but still being brave and assertive when you need to I guess I can't really put these thoughts into words


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 22, 2018)

looks like some people think women are animals lol


----------



## Quantumcat (Jan 22, 2018)

Orangy57 said:


> you shouldn't be talking to girls in hope for a girlfriend. Talk to them like a normal person. like I can't really explain it but you shouldn't be constantly searching for a girlfriend to say that you have one like if that's your goal then you need to change your priorities. Live content on your own without constantly searching for someone to stick your dick in. You'll eventually meet someone and love them


Agree, when I talk to guys I can usually tell the difference between those only interested in talking to me because I'm female (the creepy ones) and those who I'm having a friendly interaction with because we are fellow human beings experiencing something similar (the normal ones). Relationships happen *after* you get to know someone and find you like them, not just because two random strangers happen to be wanting a relationship at the same time and bump into each other 

Tl;Dr talk to girls like they are regular human beings and make friends. You won't come off as a creep that way.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 22, 2018)

Orangy57 said:


> you kinda have to find a middle ground of being able to talk to girls without wanting every one of them to be your girlfriend right there but still being brave and assertive when you need to I guess I can't really put these thoughts into words


I find it funny that Xathya of all people is calling you a cuck and a beta.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 22, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> Agree, when I talk to guys I can usually tell the difference between those only interested in talking to me because I'm female (the creepy ones) and those who I'm having a friendly interaction with because we are fellow human beings experiencing something similar (the normal ones). Relationships happen *after* you get to know someone and find you like them, not just because two random strangers happen to be wanting a relationship at the same time and bump into each other
> 
> Tl;Dr talk to girls like they are regular human beings and make friends. You won't come off as a creep that way.


While what you said it's true, you can't deny the fact that it's situational. I've often ended up being friends with females I approached just because they were females (not really in sexual ways, just to add diversity to my friend roster because sausagefests are bad). Over time though, I ended up dating some of them, so if you want to have an actual relationship over a one-night STD exchange, you gotta be patient and get to know the other person.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jan 22, 2018)

ThoD said:


> While what you said it's true, you can't deny the fact that it's situational. I've often ended up being friends with females I approached just because they were females (not really in sexual ways, just to add diversity to my friend roster because sausagefests are bad). Over time though, I ended up dating some of them, so if you want to have an actual relationship over a one-night STD exchange, you gotta be patient and get to know the other person.


You probably approached them in a friendly way with class - you didn’t just ask them out (or make conversation for a while, maybe a few days to pretend to be friendly, then ask them out) and then ignore them forever if they said no


----------



## ThoD (Jan 22, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> You probably approached them in a friendly way with class - you didn’t just ask them out (or make conversation for a while, maybe a few days to pretend to be friendly, then ask them out) and then ignore them forever if they said no


I actually treat women VERY differently compared to men. I coudln't give two shits about how to treat males. Women however, as long as they are being sweet/respectful, I'll treat them nicely, talk to them a lot, offer help or support if they have problems and they aren't complete strangers and so on. Don't know how I would treat one that turned me down as I've never been turned down in my life, but knowing me, I assume we would grow apart somewhat, as I wait until the opportune moment if I find someone I like, even if it takes months until I'm sure I can win her over. But yeah, in general, if I'm acquaintances or friends with females who have decency and self-respect (meaning no sluts or those people), I'll treat them as a man is supposed to treat them. Call me sexist, but I take pride in that, men should treat women well.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 22, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> Agree, when I talk to guys I can usually tell the difference between those only interested in talking to me because I'm female (the creepy ones) and those who I'm having a friendly interaction with because we are fellow human beings experiencing something similar (the normal ones). Relationships happen *after* you get to know someone and find you like them, not just because two random strangers happen to be wanting a relationship at the same time and bump into each other
> 
> Tl;Dr talk to girls like they are regular human beings and make friends. You won't come off as a creep that way.


I many times talks to girls because they are girls. I always try to surround myself around girls as much as I can. When i'm in class I try to form groups with mostly girls. I love girls. And its a lot of fun making them laugh. And I love it when they get nervous around you.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 22, 2018)

Clearly it took a lot of balls for you to ask this question, so no, I'm not going to be condescending or rude...

Imagine them as if they're just your friends but also be flirty...  (The friend thing is more for your comfortability and to help you get going.) I've got a very sarcastic and joke-y sense of humor, and I'm often getting girls' numbers, usually daily... I assume due to that and my looks... but here's the kicker with that... you don't have to be the most stunning man out there, either. An acquaintance I know married a super uggo dude, because he's got a fantastic personality. Sure there has to be the physical and the emotional attraction there, but the personality can become amplified and make you look even physically more attractive. Biology. Just have fun. Pretend they're your friend. Tease them, joke with them. It's unfortunately not something I can tell you via a forum, but just keep practicing! Most of all, be kind and be confident. Don't be cocky, don't be an asshole. Be kind, but don't be creepy. Be passionate about something (preferably a career or helping people or volunteering or something of that nature... Not something like "video games" or "anime". That'll just make them think you're weird.)

You got this! I'm sorry but I don't think a forum will help much. Especially one... like... this...

Try looking it up on youtube or something; They've got a tutorial for everything, I'm sure.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 22, 2018)

Thirty3Three said:


> Clearly it took a lot of balls for you to ask this question, so no, I'm not going to be condescending or rude...
> 
> Imagine them as if they're just your friends but also be flirty...  (The friend thing is more for your comfortability and to help you get going.) I've got a very sarcastic and joke-y sense of humor, and I'm often getting girls' numbers, usually daily... I assume due to that and my looks... but here's the kicker with that... you don't have to be the most stunning man out there, either. An acquaintance I know married a super uggo dude, because he's got a fantastic personality. Sure there has to be the physical and the emotional attraction there, but the personality can become amplified and make you look even physically more attractive. Biology. Just have fun. Pretend they're your friend. Tease them, joke with them. It's unfortunately not something I can tell you via a forum, but just keep practicing! Most of all, be kind and be confident. Don't be cocky, don't be an asshole. Be kind, but don't be creepy. Be passionate about something (preferably a career or helping people or volunteering or something of that nature... Not something like "video games" or "anime". That'll just make them think you're weird.)
> 
> ...


Youtube tutorials on dating tips are lame.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 22, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> Agree, when I talk to guys I can usually tell the difference between those only interested in talking to me because I'm female (the creepy ones) and those who I'm having a friendly interaction with because we are fellow human beings experiencing something similar (the normal ones). Relationships happen *after* you get to know someone and find you like them, not just because two random strangers happen to be wanting a relationship at the same time and bump into each other
> 
> Tl;Dr talk to girls like they are regular human beings and make friends. You won't come off as a creep that way.


But here's the thing. Are the fellow humans the ones that get you twirling your hair and biting your lip while they talk to you? There's a way to approach women, because they're women, just to flirt.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jan 22, 2018)

Thirty3Three said:


> I'm often getting girls' numbers, usually daily


They are probably the sort of girls looking for a quick fling, not interested in a relationship with you, which isn’t what the OP wanted (I believe). If they DID want a relationship then you’re being extremely douchey by continuing to accept numbers and not calling any of the people who previously gave you their numbers.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 22, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Youtube tutorials on dating tips are lame.


I'm just saying there are probably some. If he has to ask this question, it may benefit him. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jan 22, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> But here's the thing. Are the fellow humans the ones that get you twirling your hair and biting your lip while they talk to you? There's a way to approach women, because they're women, just to flirt.


They aren’t going to end up with a long term relationship. They would be just having some fun/looking for a fling.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 22, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> They are probably the sort of girls looking for a quick fling, not interested in a relationship with you, which isn’t what the OP wanted (I believe). If they DID want a relationship then you’re being extremely douchey by continuing to accept numbers and not calling any of the people who previously gave you their numbers.


Not really. A few of them I dated for a while. The ones I've gotten any other times, either we didn't mesh or I learned that the connection just wasn't there. You shouldn't read into things so much. You're making so many assumptions. Also, getting attacked for trying to help! Cool!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Quantumcat said:


> They aren’t going to end up with a long term relationship. They would be just having some fun/looking for a fling.


You don't know this at all. You really can't make that assumption. New Year's Eve, a girl was making eye contact with me. That's it. But a lot. It didn't end in sex that night. Later yeah, but that night I asked her out to dinner for the following week. We went on a few dates, and we ended up dating for 6 months. Sure that wasn't a while but I just... lost any feeling I had for her. We weren't compatible.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 22, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> They aren’t going to end up with a long term relationship. They would be just having some fun/looking for a fling.


Actually, I think you may be right. A lot of my relationships have been..

 "I think you're hot"
 "I think you're hot too, let's fool around"
 "You're good in bed"
 "So are you, we should date"

Then it ends a few months later when we get to know each other, with a lot of screaming.

Btw, what's with all the asking for dating advice on the temp today? I've been bouncing between like 3 threads.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Thirty3Three said:


> You don't know this at all. You really can't make that assumption. New Year's Eve, a girl was making eye contact with me. That's it. But a lot. It didn't end in sex that night. Later yeah, but that night I asked her out to dinner for the following week. We went on a few dates, and we ended up dating for 6 months. Sure that wasn't a while but I just... lost any feeling I had for her. We weren't compatible.


Ayy, that sounds like the example I just posted.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 22, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Btw, what's with all the asking for dating advice on the temp today? I've been bouncing between like 3 threads.



You probably shouldn't be, to be honest.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 22, 2018)

Hells Malice said:


> You probably shouldn't be, to be honest.


I don't recall actually giving any advice, just sharing experiences. But hey, telling people what pussies they are and being your usual asshole self seems to be profoundly enlightening for these kids. So keep that up.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 22, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I many times talks to girls because they are girls. I always try to surround myself around girls as much as I can. When i'm in class I try to form groups with mostly girls. I love girls. And its a lot of fun making them laugh. And I love it when they get nervous around you.


I'm the same, because who doesn't love a good harem?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 22, 2018)

Just bring them in your white van as no one else would be around

Just talk to them like any ordinary human being.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 22, 2018)

people like to help? well
i am shy what do i do?


----------



## xpoverzion (Jan 22, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> I'm reluctant to ask this question for several reasons
> 
> - When people ask questions like this online most of the answers range from useless (just be yourself) to both stupid and useless (all the examples that come to mind would instantly derail the thread).
> 
> ...


When you talk to a girl, don't think of her as a woman, or person that you want to end up in bed with.  Think of her has just another human being that you genuinely want to get to know, and develop a friendship with.  Since most guys are clueless pigs, women appreciate, and become interested in a man that can treat her like a human being.  But, most importantly, the attraction factor has to be there.  One thing that we all men and women learn sooner or later is that if the attraction isn't there, then it doesn't matter how amazing the personality, or friendship is.  Without the attraction, every relationship will eventually end, or one will cheat on the other.  So it's a little more complicated than just starting out by talking to a woman as if she is a neutral friend.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 22, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> When you talk to a girl, don't think of her as a woman, or person that you want to end up in bed with.  Think of her has just another human being that you genuinely want to get to know, and develop a friendship with.  Since most guys are clueless pigs, women appreciate, and become interested in a man that can treat her like a human being.  But, most importantly, the attraction factor has to be there.  One thing that we all men and women learn sooner or later is that if the attraction isn't there, then it doesn't matter how amazing the personality, or friendship is.  Without the attraction, every relationship will eventually end, or one will cheat on the other.  So it's a little more complicated than just starting out by talking to a woman as if she is a neutral friend.


you need to be attractive?
oh well i will give up then XD


----------



## xpoverzion (Jan 22, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> you need to be attractive?
> oh well i will give up then XD


No.  Attraction is different for everybody.  But some men, and some women, are more attractive to the general population than others.  Obviously this increases your chances of success with the opposite sex.  It is what it is.  It's called biology, nature, natural selection, etc.. Don't be mad about it.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 22, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> No.  Attraction is different for everybody.  But some men, and some women, are more attractive to the general population than others.  Obviously this increases your chances of success with the opposite sex.  It is what it is.  It's called biology, nature, natural selection, etc.. Don't be mad about it.


be mad?
i just said i give up i'm ugly lol


----------



## linuxares (Jan 22, 2018)

Huh... I never dated a girl that didn't start as a friend. I guess that's why my relationships are often long?


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi, how are you?
*starts a disscussion topic*
...


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jan 22, 2018)

Idk, just be yourself?
The first thing I said to the girl that weeks later would be my gf (And now ex-gf) was "What the fuck are you looking at? I will fucking kill you" (joking ofc) while she was looking at me and laughing non stop
I'm dead serious
EDIT: I might actually have said this on this thread? I don't actually remember it but I remember saying this on a similar thread


----------



## Chary (Jan 22, 2018)

Honestly, I wouldn't date a guy that hadn't been my friend prior. My current relationship basically started as a really solid friendship that sorta moved on from there. Talking to a girl is quite simple, you just try to find out what they like, and such, as stated above by @xpoverzion. From there, you try to see if there's a mutual interest from the other party, and see where things go. And, I mean, Rule #1 is definitely "Don't be a creeper". There's no better way to make a girl run away and never want to talk to you, if you come across as some perv/creep.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 22, 2018)

I found that the easiest way to get people (girls included) to like me was just to be myself and not really care what others think. Mileage may vary but if you can crack a joke here and there you might have more success. Make yourself fun to be around. I am not saying try to be the center of attention, but just being entertaining is huge.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 22, 2018)

Chary said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't date a guy that hadn't been my friend prior. My current relationship basically started as a really solid friendship that sorta moved on from there. Talking to a girl is quite simple, you just try to find out what they like, and such, as stated above by @xpoverzion. From there, you try to see if there's a mutual interest from the other party, and see where things go. And, I mean, Rule #1 is definitely "Don't be a creeper". There's no better way to make a girl run away and never want to talk to you, if you come across as some perv/creep.


Welp, I fell sorry for half the guys over here.
I'm only creepy on the internet.


----------



## cvskid (Jan 22, 2018)

Why does everything always have to start off as being friends with girls? I don't get what is so bad about being upfront about what you are looking for. I'm guessing all the info people are giving here is for extroverts and if you are a introvert you are screwed. Guys already have to do too much work as is.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2018)

The one thing i learned from expierence is never ask why she is laughing if a girl is laughing and whispering to her friend,otherwise they get pissed off and take it personaly no matter how friendly you try to be.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 22, 2018)

yay i'm screwed XD


----------



## linuxares (Jan 22, 2018)

cvskid said:


> Why does everything always have to start off as being friends with girls? I don't get what is so bad about being upfront about what you are looking for. I'm guessing all the info people are giving here is for extroverts and if you are a introvert you are screwed. Guys already have to do too much work as is.


To be honest, it all depends. I personally thinks it's a bit shallow, that is all. It never really begins on a platform of trust. All of mine just... spun off from friends. That what just happened.


----------



## LongDongSilver (Jan 22, 2018)

Hit em with the classic, lets flip a coin tails i'm yours heads you're mine. Jk but your friends aren't wrong its all up to being social, just talk to them like if they were one of your close friends, thats all you can really do


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Jan 22, 2018)

Go up to her and say some fucking words.

Literally that easy


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jan 22, 2018)

I use humor.

Even though i was extremely socially awkward, i was sorta good looking i guess. I lost my virginity when i was 13. I have slept with over 50 bitches, about 1/3 were virgins.

Not so sure why chicks get into me because i am an odd one. I think my humor is probably the biggest reason. I also have that "i dont give a fuck" attitude.

I even nailed this one chick that i had just met, but was engaged to the person she lost her virginity to. I have railed too many bitches, but i honestly would have given anything to be with the girl i lost my virginity to because she is amazingly gorgeous now.

My wife calls me a man-whore.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 22, 2018)

cvskid said:


> Why does everything always have to start off as being friends with girls? I don't get what is so bad about being upfront about what you are looking for. I'm guessing all the info people are giving here is for extroverts and if you are a introvert you are screwed. Guys already have to do too much work as is.


Being upfront about wanting sex won't result in a lasting relationship, just a quickie. What's the point in such a thing? Sex isn't everything you know. Get to know them first, find that one special one and make her yours for good, that way you won't be bouncing from one girl to another like a horny manchild and you can enjoy all the things a relationship should have, not just sex!



Ominous66521 said:


> The one thing i learned from expierence is never ask why she is laughing if a girl is laughing and whispering to her friend,otherwise they get pissed off and take it personaly no matter how friendly you try to be.


This is surprisingly true and it's one of the things I hate the most, reason I keep them separated so I can be alone with the girl to avoid annoying whispering...


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 22, 2018)

Ominous66521 said:


> The one thing i learned from expierence is never ask why she is laughing if a girl is laughing and whispering to her friend,otherwise they get pissed off and take it personaly no matter how friendly you try to be.


That should be obvious. If she wanted you to know she wouldn't be whispering. Asking what she is talking about is nosey and insecure.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> That should be obvious. If she wanted you to know she wouldn't be whispering. Asking what she is talking about is nosey and insecure.


I see.I just found it odd to concentrate on what needed to be done while whispering is going on since im sitting right in front of them.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 22, 2018)

Ominous66521 said:


> I see.I just found it odd to concentrate on what needs to be done while whispering is going on while im sitting right in front of them.


Chicks man


----------



## cvskid (Jan 22, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Being upfront about wanting sex won't result in a lasting relationship, just a quickie. What's the point in such a thing? Sex isn't everything you know. Get to know them first, find that one special one and make her yours for good, that way you won't be bouncing from one girl to another like a horny manchild and you can enjoy all the things a relationship should have, not just sex!
> 
> 
> This is surprisingly true and it's one of the things I hate the most, reason I keep them separated so I can be alone with the girl to avoid annoying whispering...


Didn't mean straight to sex. Just mean to skip the game playing and get to know each other through dating. Relationships in general in this day and age don't last anyways so you just enjoy what you have while it last.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 22, 2018)

Just say Kaan Drem Ov to calm that wild girl down lad. /s


----------



## ThoD (Jan 22, 2018)

cvskid said:


> Didn't mean straight to sex. Just mean to skip the game playing and get to know each other through dating. Relationships in general in this day and age don't last anyways so you just enjoy what you have while it last.


Relationships nowadays don't last long because people treat them that way! If you take things slowly and properly you can potentially find that one that will last a lifetime.


----------



## XDel (Jan 22, 2018)

Don't worry, don't give a shit, just talk to them like you are talking to anyone else. Be honest, don't hesitate to disagree, and don't act clingy or like you are talking in expectation of a certain outcome.
As a man, I hate it when girls approach me and act like I am something different than them selves, be it better, lower, or what have you. I like to be approached din sincerity and realness; not JUST because they like one or two elements about me, but because they want to me ME as a whole, rather than what I may appear to be, or what they may idealize or wish me to be.


----------



## Issac (Jan 22, 2018)

If I find someone interesting, making me want to talk to her, I've probably learned something about her interests, taste in music, or something. Otherwise I wouldn't be interested.
And then, I would just say something about that subject that I find interesting myself. And bam, there, now you've started a conversation. 
If she doesn't respond... She's boring and not worth my time and effort. If she replies : great. Take it from there, wing it.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jan 23, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Well, none of that was correct



https://www.tremr.com/Duck-Rabbit/the-pareto-principle-and-sex-20-percent-of

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=80%+of+women+have+sex+with+20%+of+men

Junior,I am sorry to have to bring up these hard to accept truths. There are many men that go on to become programmers or engineers after literally years of zero female contact.These men think that they "found the one".Because they lack the social/sexual experience that "cool" 14-15-16 year olds got to have,they do not notice that subtle signs that there wife was promiscuous.You are either being naive or disingenuous. Literally people on temp think they are enlightened but they regurgitate the same mainstream thinking everyone else has. Women marry "nerds" for providers after they had their fun. Seems like you don't want to accept reality for what it is,I left some links in there if you want to read although you probably don't care to see the horizon for what it is.

Ever tried telling a man his wife is being unfaithful? Have you ever been lying in bed nude next to a woman while she calls her husband saying she loves him?Did you have early on romantic(physically intimate) relations as a 14-15 year old? All these questions are important to determine what experiences a man has on basing his conclusion. Late bloomers don't have the spidey senses to read women and they believe fairy tales much easier. I am letting the OP know my perspective from a person that has experiences,from a person that has friends that have bedded 40+ woman. This isn't a programmer that married the first woman to lay interest on him,this is NOT the perspective of a man that uses "beta bux" to attract women.

My perspective is coming from my personal experiences of being emotionally hurt since I started having sexual relationships in my early teens to my 20s with women of varying backgrounds and ages. I have had success and periods of draughts. I have been up and I have been down but whether the girl is 15 or 45 nothing truly changes. If you aren't socially adept you are going to struggle heavily with women. You need to realize most men never even realize when their wife is cheating and most men are desperate for ANY women.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 23, 2018)

Maluma said:


> https://www.tremr.com/Duck-Rabbit/the-pareto-principle-and-sex-20-percent-of
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=80%+of+women+have+sex+with+20%+of+men
> 
> ...


This post has nothing to do with the one I said was incorrect. You said getting laid is based on social status. That's false. There's always someone out there that will to fuck you if in the right situation. Then you said that's why men turn to "alternative" sexual lifestyles, which I take that to mean bi/homosexuality. That's also false. Gay dudes don't choose to be gay, just as you don't choose to be straight. And honestly, your typical gay dude has a better chance of getting into a girls pants than you or I do. Then you say 80% of women sleep with 20% of men. That's just crazy.

Then this post. You're not talking about women, you're talking about sluts, and sluts are only a portion of all women. Yes, years ago I have had girls tell their boyfriends they were with friends or some shit, say they love them, but were actually with me. And then ask if I thought they were slutty or if that was "bad" of them. But, I have also had girls who were temporarily broken up stop seeing me when they got back with their significant other. And I have had girls completely turn me down because they were in a relationship.

You can't put an entire gender into your box of bias. People are different. Yes, there are dudes that go well into their 30's as virgins because they haven't the courage to step up, and still believe in the fairy tale shit. But there are chick's that do the same thing.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 23, 2018)

Maluma said:


> https://www.tremr.com/Duck-Rabbit/the-pareto-principle-and-sex-20-percent-of
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=80%+of+women+have+sex+with+20%+of+men
> 
> ...


As much as I hate to admit it, it's painfully true that most people nowadays are EXTREMELY fickle, especially girls/women! Why can't people be content with what they got? Most girls/young women can't go a month or so without looking left and right for someone to cheat with, even if they already have someone who loves them and works his ass off to make them happy! I just can't understand it, it defies all logic! This is why I wish we still had stonings or at least fines/jailtime (like China does) for cheating partners, that would teach them a lesson... They are just too greedy nowadays, they want someone for love and someone else for excitement, why can't it be one person for everything? That goes for both men and women, although women are the most prone to cheat...


----------



## MrJason005 (Jan 23, 2018)

pick up a textbook and learn a useful skill instead


----------



## ThoD (Jan 23, 2018)

MrJason005 said:


> pick up a textbook and learn a useful skill instead


What if it's a textbook about picking up girls?

In all seriousness though, with the amount of failed relationships being really high on average, if you aren't particularly interested in having one, then it's best to focus on getting some useful skills, finding a good job with them and enjoying life in a different manner.


----------



## cvskid (Jan 23, 2018)

ThoD said:


> As much as I hate to admit it, it's painfully true that most people nowadays are EXTREMELY fickle, especially girls/women! Why can't people be content with what they got? Most girls/young women can't go a month or so without looking left and right for someone to cheat with, even if they already have someone who loves them and works his ass off to make them happy! I just can't understand it, it defies all logic! This is why I wish we still had stonings or at least fines/jailtime (like China does) for cheating partners, that would teach them a lesson... They are just too greedy nowadays, they want someone for love and someone else for excitement, why can't it be one person for everything? That goes for both men and women, although women are the most prone to cheat...


If it's one thing i can't stand is a cheater. You'd think they would at least have enough respect for the person to break up with them first before doing something like that. That's why so many people have trust issues.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jan 23, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> This post has nothing to do with the one I said was incorrect. You said getting laid is based on social status. That's false. There's always someone out there that will to fuck you if in the right situation. Then you said that's why men turn to "alternative" sexual lifestyles, which I take that to mean bi/homosexuality. That's also false. Gay dudes don't choose to be gay, just as you don't choose to be straight. And honestly, your typical gay dude has a better chance of getting into a girls pants than you or I do. Then you say 80% of women sleep with 20% of men. That's just crazy.
> 
> Then this post. You're not talking about women, you're talking about sluts, and sluts are only a portion of all women. Yes, years ago I have had girls tell their boyfriends they were with friends or some shit, say they love them, but were actually with me. And then ask if I thought they were slutty or if that was "bad" of them. But, I have also had girls who were temporarily broken up stop seeing me when they got back with their significant other. And I have had girls completely turn me down because they were in a relationship.
> 
> You can't put an entire gender into your box of bias. People are different. Yes, there are dudes that go well into their 30's as virgins because they haven't the courage to step up, and still believe in the fairy tale shit. But there are chick's that do the same thing.



@WeedZ I am not putting an entire bias on women,just pointing out that with social media the odds are stacked against mediocre men.As far as your comment about the "typical" gay having a better chance,I mean that is just foolish to even say that. Not to mention the fact that you are stereotyping homosexuals to be more attractive which in my experience is false.20% of men do sleep with 80% of women. In high school in America the high school QB sometimes has lay counts in the 30+ area,while 50% of males that are 18 are virgins. Animal kingdom works the same way with the alpha monkeys,the alpha monkey gets multiple females while the crap monkeys get scraps.

Look what a bisexual had to say on reddit about dating men vs women. 







https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeau...r_experiments_guys_unless_you_are_really_hot/


You can google tinder/okc experiments. They have used overweight woman,women with children,MtF transgenders and the result is always the same. Men will take whatever is available. Does it really seem that hard to believe some men would subconsciously turn to LGBTQ for acceptance? It's much easier to find casual sex using grindr than tinder for example.  I am not saying I know it to be 100% true but it is just something that I started to ponder on. No one actually knows for a fact that people are born gay,however with the current social climate it shouldn't surprise you that people either look for alternative sexual lifestyles,or they just drop out of society all together. Why do you think so many men take refuge in video games?I honestly do not think it matters whether someone is born gay or not as far as gay rights go by the way. You would be surprised about how many men suffer in complete loneliness, I've met some good looking men that are in their 20s and virgins,while there are some of the most ugly women that have 50+ lay counts. Men are being disenfranchised and the current social climate is a result of it. Why do you think Trump won the election in USA? 

People are fed up with political correctness taking over while societal institutions are collapsing. Look at how many people here think they are "enlightened" about life because they hold mainstream views,people on temp really believe they are super accepting because they are okay with homosexuality when in reality that is the mainstream opinion. It isn't mainstream to be against gays yet on here people feel like they are some type of revolutionary standing up for the smaller man. People that believe whatever the mainstream says (CNN,Disney,Hollywood) are really not these abstract minded intellectuals that see things from a new point of view. Mainstream view on this particular subject is that any man can find a good wife,while the reality is that with our degenerate society it is difficult task to find a quality wife.

All of this only adds to the fact that the mainstream media/public education system are breeding weak men that are not fit to survive today's cruel capitalistic world. America is a dog eat dog society where only strongest survive the crucible. Everything CNN/holywood promotes,I immediately assume it to be propaganda until proven otherwise.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm surprised people are still commenting on a poorly worded post I made a few months ago hoping for tips on finding a girlfriend.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 23, 2018)

Maluma said:


> @WeedZ I am not putting an entire bias on women,just pointing out that with social media the odds are stacked against mediocre men.As far as your comment about the "typical" gay having a better chance,I mean that is just foolish to even say that. Not to mention the fact that you are stereotyping homosexuals to be more attractive which in my experience is false.20% of men do sleep with 80% of women. In high school in America the high school QB sometimes has lay counts in the 30+ area,while 50% of males that are 18 are virgins. Animal kingdom works the same way with the alpha monkeys,the alpha monkey gets multiple females while the crap monkeys get scraps.
> 
> Look what a bisexual had to say on reddit about dating men vs women.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying gay men are more likely to get laid by women, I'm saying women are more likely to be attracted to gay men. Gay men are usually more confident, outgoing, hygienic, etc. So my point is, men aren't choosing to be gay because they can't get laid, doing so would help them get girls which is a black hole of logic.

As far as your 20 to 80 percent thing, what this 1 to 4 ratio doesn't account for is the fact that women can also sleep with more than 1 person. Women aren't a hemoglobin protein, once bound to a carbon monoxide molecule no oxygen can bond. Maybe 20% men sleep with 80% of women in a group. But what is the percentage of women that sleep with x amount of men? You don't know.

Let's take a group of 20. 10 male 10 female. 2 dudes have slept with 8 women. At least 2 of those women can fuck every guy and the ratio still works. 4 of them could have slept with the 2, and 2 separate others and ratio still works. 1 could have slept with both The 2 and 4 others and The ratio still works. The statistic is pointless in this topic.

And if all women are such sluts as you say, the ratio is pointless anyway.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 23, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> I'm not saying gay men are more likely to get laid by women, I'm saying women are more likely to be attracted to gay men. Gay men are usually more confident, outgoing, hygienic, etc. So my point is, men aren't choosing to be gay because they can't get laid, doing so would help them get girls which is a black hole of logic.




"I'm not gay! I just act that way to pick up chicks." - Mr. Garrison


----------



## ThoD (Jan 24, 2018)

cvskid said:


> If it's one thing i can't stand is a cheater. You'd think they would at least have enough respect for the person to break up with them first before doing something like that. That's why so many people have trust issues.


I know. It's infuriating and makes you give up on humanity even more when you meet those people. No decency to end a relationship properly and then move on to another, they are too selfish so they always want to have a partner just so they won't be alone, meaning that even if they have someone perfect that loves them, they can't really feel love, just temporary attraction at best and as soon as that's over they are looking for a replacement without being alone at any point, thinking that as long as they have anyone it's fine, no matter how little love or emotion is in it...



WeedZ said:


> I'm not saying gay men are more likely to get laid by women, I'm saying women are more likely to be attracted to gay men. Gay men are usually more confident, outgoing, hygienic, etc. So my point is, men aren't choosing to be gay because they can't get laid, doing so would help them get girls which is a black hole of logic.
> 
> As far as your 20 to 80 percent thing, what this 1 to 4 ratio doesn't account for is the fact that women can also sleep with more than 1 person. Women aren't a hemoglobin protein, once bound to a carbon monoxide molecule no oxygen can bond. Maybe 20% men sleep with 80% of women in a group. But what is the percentage of women that sleep with x amount of men? You don't know.
> 
> ...


This is true. After all, it's mainly fickle women that are most sexually active and they end up with MANY partners each! It's not like people can only have sex once in their lives or something, there are a lot of women who have restraint and don't have sex until they are in their thirties, just like men, or that "save" themselves for one person. It's not even that rare to be honest, young girls having sex all the time and all over the place almost exclusively happens in US and Australia where you can find schools with only pregnant teens or kids having sex around the courtyards. As for adults, depending on their age and maturity, they can either be the kind that does one-night-stands and can't feel a thing about a real relationship or they can just find someone and stick with them, which is often true for women. Women tend to cheat when they are young and think they deserve to have everything handed to them just because they are a bit pretty, while men cheat later when they've gotten older and have realized putting up with their woman's middle-age moodswings is a bitch and a half... But yeah, the statistic about 20% men and 80% women or whatever doesn't account for all the stupid and idiotic cheaters out there.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jan 24, 2018)

@WeedZ they go for top 20ile men. So while women can sleep with more than one man and they do,they sleep with top tier men. In other words they sleep around with handsome men,I strongly disagree with you stereotype about homosexuals being more hygenic whatever that means. @WeedZ there is no trickle down economics here bud,the sexual marketplace is like capitalism. The wealth is concentrated on the top.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 24, 2018)

Maluma said:


> @WeedZ they go for top 20ile men. So while women can sleep with more than one man and they do,they sleep with top tier men. In other words they sleep around with handsome men,I strongly disagree with you stereotype about homosexuals being more hygenic whatever that means. @WeedZ there is no trickle down economics here bud,the sexual marketplace is like capitalism. *The wealth is concentrated on the top.*


It would be if the value of the currency here remained consistent. But it doesnt. If the top is "handsome", then what about less attractive chicks? Those exist too. There isn't a trickle down economics because we're not talking about a set currency. We're talking about individuals. We're also talking about getting laid, which honestly, if you haven't been laid in 30+ years, that's your fault. (Not you specifically, the metaphorical 'you').

In all that time, there had to have been at least one chick that has had interest. There isn't a top tier group of men that are scooping up a limited supply of pussy, that's nonsense.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2018)

Chary said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't date a guy that hadn't been my friend prior. My current relationship basically started as a really solid friendship that sorta moved on from there. Talking to a girl is quite simple, you just try to find out what they like, and such, as stated above by @xpoverzion. From there, you try to see if there's a mutual interest from the other party, and see where things go. And, I mean, Rule #1 is definitely "Don't be a creeper". There's no better way to make a girl run away and never want to talk to you, if you come across as some perv/creep.


I read this the other day and it stayed at the back of my mind. What makes the difference between a male friend who has the potential to become a boyfriend and a male friend who is eternally in the friend zone?


----------



## ThoD (Jan 24, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> I read this the other day and it stayed at the back of my mind. What makes the difference between a male friend who has the potential to become a boyfriend and a male friend who is eternally in the friend zone?


I would have to guess that the one that potentially ends up as a boyfriend is someone dependable, so when you have a problem you know he'll help you out, and one who doesn't hesitate to take some risks or the initiative, like asking the girl out, rather than staying passive...


----------



## Chary (Jan 24, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> I read this the other day and it stayed at the back of my mind. What makes the difference between a male friend who has the potential to become a boyfriend and a male friend who is eternally in the friend zone?


I'm purely speaking from hypotheticals, as I've only ever dated one person, thus its all personal taste that would differ from person to person, but the line is basically drawn, I'd say, at how close the friendship is and the dynamic of the friendship. Within the male friend-group I have, I could easily say that I'm great friends with a given person, but that I'd also just not be able to picture myself in a relationship with said person due to...just how we match up, I suppose. 



ThoD said:


> I would have to guess that the one that potentially ends up as a boyfriend is someone dependable, so when you have a problem you know he'll help you out, and one who doesn't hesitate to take some risks or the initiative, like asking the girl out, rather than staying passive...


Personality + common interests + dependability + attraction, I'd say, are a mix of what most women would look for in a guy.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 24, 2018)

Chary said:


> Personality + common interests + dependability + attraction


I think only the attraction is making a difference.

with Personality + common interests + dependability, you can be/stay friend if there's no attraction. Probably "best friend".
If there's physical repulsion, you can be "good and nice inside" as much as you want, you'll stay friend.


----------



## 330 (Jan 24, 2018)

Maluma said:


> @WeedZ I am not putting an entire bias on women,just pointing out that with social media the odds are stacked against mediocre men.As far as your comment about the "typical" gay having a better chance,I mean that is just foolish to even say that. Not to mention the fact that you are stereotyping homosexuals to be more attractive which in my experience is false.20% of men do sleep with 80% of women. In high school in America the high school QB sometimes has lay counts in the 30+ area,while 50% of males that are 18 are virgins. Animal kingdom works the same way with the alpha monkeys,the alpha monkey gets multiple females while the crap monkeys get scraps.
> 
> Look what a bisexual had to say on reddit about dating men vs women.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful post. I love when people step out of the comfort zone in a conversation to get some truth out, no matter how controversial it is. You are awesome!


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 24, 2018)

330 said:


> What a beautiful post. I love when people step out of the comfort zone in a conversation to get some truth out, no matter how controversial it is. You are awesome!


Can you point out the profound truth, cause I seem to be missing it? 
Hot guys have better luck on hookup sites, no shit. 
Guys are probably subconsciously turning gay cause they have a hard time getting laid, doubt it.
Being anti-pc and being against mainstream media is out side the mainstream, no, that's the most mainstream thinking right now.

@Maluma 
I do however agree that this generation is full of weak and unprepared people. I think a lot of the pc and safespace culture is how they react to the realization that life is full of "meanies" that don't care about you. But.. Those people are getting laid too so..

The only controversial thing in this post is "being against the gays". We just came out of a thousand+ year stretch of that. We don't need it.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 24, 2018)

sorry, I'm not turning gay just because I'm still virgin and didn't encounter the woman of my life yet.
I don't care how many people get laid with how many, or stats and percentage and demographics. It doesn't affect my life, doesn't change who I am and what I think, will not change my personality. it's a fact? good for them (80%).

Maybe the 80% of woman go to 20% of men could show that men are more loyal? 80% of woman get laid with only a small part of men means the biggest part of men are loyal, don't cheat and don't go with more than one girl.
You could read your statistics the way you want.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2018)

talk to them as if they are equal to you
if they are really fucking stupid or just using them then don't talk to them
if they are nice tgen shes a keeper
if she's flat she's 110% a keeper


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 24, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> looks like some people think women are animals lol


both male and female are animals.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jan 24, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> I'm not saying gay men are more likely to get laid by women, I'm saying women are more likely to be attracted to gay men. Gay men are usually more confident, outgoing, hygienic, etc. So my point is, men aren't choosing to be gay because they can't get laid, doing so would help them get girls which is a black hole of logic.
> 
> As far as your 20 to 80 percent thing, what this 1 to 4 ratio doesn't account for is the fact that women can also sleep with more than 1 person. Women aren't a hemoglobin protein, once bound to a carbon monoxide molecule no oxygen can bond. Maybe 20% men sleep with 80% of women in a group. But what is the percentage of women that sleep with x amount of men? You don't know.
> 
> ...



Weedz where did I say all women are sluts? YOU said that on the last page and if you don't believe me press CTRL+F and type the word "slut" . I never once said that. I also do not understand how you said you disagree with me being "against gays". Where did I ever say any of this stuff? You are the one making gross assumptions about ALL "gays" . You said they were all more attractive on average,while the reality is that they are predisposed to look just like anyone else.You can't possibly speak for every single person that belongs to a specific demographic,people are not robots.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 24, 2018)

Maluma said:


> Weedz where did I say all women are sluts? YOU said that on the last page and if you don't believe me press CTRL+F and type the word "slut" . I never once said that. I also do not understand how you said you disagree with me being "against gays". Where did I ever say any of this stuff? You are the one making gross assumptions about ALL "gays" . You said they were all more attractive on average,while the reality is that they are predisposed to look just like anyone else.You can't possibly speak for every single person that belongs to a specific demographic,people are not robots.


I said gay men are typically more confident outgoing and hygienic. Which women find attractive.

You said..
"..fed up with political correctness taking over.. ..It isn't mainstream to be against gays yet on here people feel like they are some type of revolutionary standing up for the smaller man.."

And

"..they do not notice that subtle signs that there wife was promiscuous.You are either being naive or disingenuous. Literally people on temp think they are enlightened but they regurgitate the same mainstream thinking everyone else has. Women marry "nerds" for providers after they had their fun.."

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, ctl f takes you to where i literally said *not* all women are sluts


----------



## pietempgba (Jan 25, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> An honest answer from me, I literally don't know how to communicate with people. People just find me adorable and seem to just enjoy my awkwardness.
> So I guess my equal treatment of awkwardness seems to make people enjoy me.


Almost every girl at my school has a bf or bi/lesbian or they don't want a relationship 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jan 25, 2018)

pietempgba said:


> Almost every girl at my school has a bf or bi/lesbian or they don't want a relationship
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


sadly, Lilith left us quite a while ago, so she most likely wont be responding. (although she may be lurking)


----------



## pietempgba (Jan 25, 2018)

HamBone41801 said:


> sadly, Lilith left us quite a while ago, so she most likely wont be responding. (although she may be lurking)


Oh...  

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 25, 2018)

pietempgba said:


> Almost every girl at my school has a bf or bi/lesbian or they don't want a relationship
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Damn it. I thought she was back for a sec


----------



## Quantumcat (Jan 25, 2018)

cvskid said:


> Why does everything always have to start off as being friends with girls? I don't get what is so bad about being upfront about what you are looking for. I'm guessing all the info people are giving here is for extroverts and if you are a introvert you are screwed. Guys already have to do too much work as is.


Because we want to be liked as people, we wanted to be liked for who we are, not because we have boobs.
Imagine you have a bit of money. Not rich but not struggling. You want to find a meaningful relationship. Imagine you keep getting interest from girls but it turns out all they ever want is a free dinner, cause you have some money. Maybe some pretend to be interested in who you are, then after they get a date or two they disappear. Others could be more upfront and say they'll hang with you as long as you buy them stuff. None of this is what you want - you wonder if you're some sort of horrible person and nobody will ever like you for who you are.
This is how it can be for females - if guys only show interest in you because you're female. Maybe they want sex, maybe all they want is something to show off on their arm at parties. It's all the same - they don't care about who you are. You could have a brain transplant with the person next to you and they'd never notice. If you're upfront at least we can move on faster than if you were faking liking us (or accept, if we just want some temporary fun).


----------



## ThoD (Jan 25, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> Because we want to be liked as people, we wanted to be liked for who we are, not because we have boobs.
> Imagine you have a bit of money. Not rich but not struggling. You want to find a meaningful relationship. Imagine you keep getting interest from girls but it turns out all they ever want is a free dinner, cause you have some money. Maybe some pretend to be interested in who you are, then after they get a date or two they disappear. Others could be more upfront and say they'll hang with you as long as you buy them stuff. None of this is what you want - you wonder if you're some sort of horrible person and nobody will ever like you for who you are.
> This is how it can be for females - if guys only show interest in you because you're female. Maybe they want sex, maybe all they want is something to show off on their arm at parties. It's all the same - they don't care about who you are. You could have a brain transplant with the person next to you and they'd never notice. If you're upfront at least we can move on faster than if you were faking liking us (or accept, if we just want some temporary fun).


That's all true, but there are plenty of people shallow enough to not care and only want attention... Overall though most want to be liked for what makes them unique as a person, regardless of their gender.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jan 25, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> Because we want to be liked as people, we wanted to be liked for who we are, not because we have boobs.
> Imagine you have a bit of money. Not rich but not struggling. You want to find a meaningful relationship. Imagine you keep getting interest from girls but it turns out all they ever want is a free dinner, cause you have some money. Maybe some pretend to be interested in who you are, then after they get a date or two they disappear. Others could be more upfront and say they'll hang with you as long as you buy them stuff. None of this is what you want - you wonder if you're some sort of horrible person and nobody will ever like you for who you are.
> This is how it can be for females - if guys only show interest in you because you're female. Maybe they want sex, maybe all they want is something to show off on their arm at parties. It's all the same - they don't care about who you are. You could have a brain transplant with the person next to you and they'd never notice. If you're upfront at least we can move on faster than if you were faking liking us (or accept, if we just want some temporary fun).



So you basically just compared being a female to being a rich male. You then proceed to talk about how men want to "use you" as arm candy". Do you realize how pretentious and self aggrandizing your post sounds? I find it laughable that you compared your entire life experience to a "rich male" and having people use you for money,like being with you is this great privilege that only the best among MEN get the opportunity to experience. Imagine if I wrote a post like yours talking about how my sexual prowess compares to the social power of a rich man,talking about how girls only want to use me for my amazing sex and how I constantly have to turn girls down alst while wearing a mask of self righteousness. 

You made a post here wit the sole intention to brag about your personal life while pretending to being concerned about helping the OP. I don't think you realize how self aggrandizing and concedeed your post reads to a male that is "forever alone".


----------



## Quantumcat (Jan 25, 2018)

Maluma said:


> So you basically just compared being a female to being a rich male. You then proceed to talk about how men want to "use you" as arm candy". Do you realize how pretentious and self aggrandizing your post sounds? I find it laughable that you compared your entire life experience to a "rich male" and having people use you for money,like being with you is this great privilege that only the best among MEN get the opportunity to experience. Imagine if I wrote a post like yours talking about how my sexual prowess compares to the social power of a rich man,talking about how girls only want to use me for my amazing sex and how I constantly have to turn girls down alst while wearing a mask of self righteousness.
> 
> You made a post here wit the sole intention to brag about your personal life while pretending to being concerned about helping the OP. I don't think you realize how self aggrandizing and concedeed your post reads to a male that is "forever alone".


Do you realise that 50% of the world is female? It isn't anything special - I don't understand how you can think being female is bragging. Should I pretend to be male, to fit in better here? All I'm saying is it is attractive if someone wants to get to know you based on thinking you're an interesting person to talk to, not just because of your gender. Does this really not make sense? Do you not have any sort of yearning for someone to understand your point of view and be on your side, and have someone who you know inside out and want to fight for? Or do you really just want a girl to giggle at you and bat her eyelashes and never have any sort of meaningful conversation ever? Would you really prefer for no girls to ever want to get to know you as a person because you're unique and fascinating, they just want to have a date to their friend's party who they're jealous of and any man would do, they wouldn't even notice if a different guy came to pick them up as long as they had a car?


----------



## ThoD (Jan 25, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> Do you realise that 50% of the world is female? It isn't anything special - I don't understand how you can think being female is bragging. Should I pretend to be male, to fit in better here? All I'm saying is it is attractive if someone wants to get to know you based on thinking you're an interesting person to talk to, not just because of your gender. Does this really not make sense? Do you not have any sort of yearning for someone to understand your point of view and be on your side, and have someone who you know inside out and want to fight for? Or do you really just want a girl to giggle at you and bat her eyelashes and never have any sort of meaningful conversation ever?


Most possibly the last possibility you mentioned, as he seems to constantly be thinking only about one-night stands and those things, which is a "relationship" technically, but it's just an empty temporary thing that serves no other purpose other than calming down his wood. So what if 80% of women go with 20% of men? (which btw is impossible and the numbers are WAY exaggerated) That doesn't mean ALL women are like that and it doesn't mean that cheating women don't care about the other person's personality or whatever. It's not like they all cheat just because! Same goes for men who cheat, there's always a reason for it, be it dissatisfaction, problems between the two or whatever. Everyone else is giving advice on how to find a girl and keep her rather than find a girl and the next day having to find another...


----------



## Owenge (Jan 25, 2018)

Ok it's simple:
1.talk to here
2. Find out what she likes
3. Be friends but not for to long
4. Ask her to go to the movies or some place 
5.ask her out I guess 
(Note: don't become so much a friend she starts telling you who she likes)


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jan 25, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> Do you realise that 50% of the world is female? It isn't anything special - I don't understand how you can think being female is bragging. Should I pretend to be male, to fit in better here? All I'm saying is it is attractive if someone wants to get to know you based on thinking you're an interesting person to talk to, not just because of your gender. Does this really not make sense? Do you not have any sort of yearning for someone to understand your point of view and be on your side, and have someone who you know inside out and want to fight for? Or do you really just want a girl to giggle at you and bat her eyelashes and never have any sort of meaningful conversation ever? Would you really prefer for no girls to ever want to get to know you as a person because you're unique and fascinating, they just want to have a date to their friend's party who they're jealous of and any man would do, they wouldn't even notice if a different guy came to pick them up as long as they had a car?



I didn't say being a female was special,you did. You compared your experience as a female to that of a rich man. I just don't think you realize how condescending the entire post sounds to people that struggle with sexual relationships which to be honest many men do(80% I would say) . I am not going to chew you out for it,but the matter of fact is that you have the privilege to "next" any men that doesn't like you for the right reasons. At Least if people like you for your looks that is still you,do you know how many men go without female contact for multiple decades? Many of the nerds in real life (engineers,programmers,accountants,mathematicians,ect.) are married SOLELY for being providers,actually that has been the stereotypical role for a man since chicken first laid an egg. 

Let's be honest. As a female you can be nerdy,fat,promiscuous,ugly,dim,short,unhygienic,vulgar,jobless,poor,shy,ect, and there will ALWAYS be males lining up to save the day,as a man try having one of those qualities and good luck finding someone to even want to be with you with no money involved. I just found your post as either a humble brag,or you being disingenuous over the issue. Western culture is based on this premise,which I am sure anyone that is old enough understands.Western society encourages men to become cogs in the system so they can hopefully one day get a wife(who will in most likeliness cheat or divorce) and star a family. Everything in America is made to squeeze every last drop of life out of you until you die,from the social security pyramid,to the punishing taxes on the upper middle class(engineers,accountants,programmers) . If something is mainstream there is a damn good reason that it is so,and it isn't the fact that humans are enlightened.

Quantum,I know the mainstream media says men have it easy,but the truth is that being a man is fucking hard. Even if you have been with a good amount of girls,there are always periods of intense loneliness/sorrow that one must keep to themselves. Females are allowed to express themselves emotionally and they usually have larger networks of support. I am not saying men have it easier in life worldwide because that is a blatant lie,but you cannot deny that in the western world that women have it much better.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 25, 2018)

If we are doing it bullet point style or numbered like a bit above, here's a simple guide to get to know a girl if you want to get her to warm up to you rather than just hit on her...
0) DON'T STARE! Try to keep a calm look, slowly examining her without looking at something other than her face and/or hair/head for too long at all times throughout this! Also, you need to be prepared to think on your feet! Girls that are somewhere alone and not with a squadron of girls are certainly easier to talk to, so each time you move from the starting point throughout the steps, try to subliminal get any other people off the two of you so you can talk more openly and relaxed. Be sure to make subtle compliments on both her appearance (at first) and personality (later on)
1) Approach her and casually introduce yourself without being too pushy or aggressive, but don't say too much at once, take things slowly and give her time to speak without rushing her
2) Make small talk with her and slowly shift it to a bit more personal, like what her interests are and a vague description of herself (this is a "red flag" test to help you decide if you give up or continue) and if she has a boyfriend already (but do this indirectly and possibly with a compliment alongside it, but don't make her cringe)
3) If no red flags are raised maniacally telling you to get the hell out and you want to proceed and you happen to be someplace that's not exactly optimal for this, invite her to walk around a bit or go someplace close to get to know each other a bit (again, don't be aggressive or pushy, stay casual and gentle). If red flags are raised, then politely and calmly continue making conversation without showing that you want out (in case of false flag) and after a while find a way to get out of it without looking left and right anxiously 
4) If she agrees, ask her where she would like to go. If she says it's up to you, think back to what info you got so far and decide the best place to take her (be it for a walk or to sit), let her know and judging from the reaction go through with it. If she turns down the offer to go somewhere else and it's not too bad a place to talk, try to continue the talk with her for a bit without bringing the rejection up.
5) Whether you stay or go somewhere, don't stop making conversation, but keep it simple and slow going (take some time to talk, always keeping it short) but interesting as much as you can. If you go someplace where you end up having to get stuff (eg: a drink) offer to pay for her (but keep things reasonable). Once you get to talk for a bit more and you feel like there simple topics are done and some time has passed or if you see her starting to lose interest/get bored a bit, depending on how everything has gone, either ask her if she would like to meet again sometime or if she would like to go someplace else (if there's like an arcade or something it can help a lot when the mood starts getting stale, especially if you get her a teddy or something to help her remember the time together, but only do it if you want to keep going with this), go there, wait until you are done enjoying yourselves and ask her to meet again afterwards.
6) Tell her you had a lot of fun (even if you didn't) and that you would like to see her again soon (even if you don't want to), then exchange info. Leave last names for this part, as they can be an annoyance or turn off. Also, for the love of god, don't go trying to exchange contact info like weird apps (or red flag ones like kik), just full name, your phone number (possibly what times each of you is free so you don't end up inconveniencing her ruining things) and an email just in case (like a normal mature person does).
7) Give it two days, then if she hasn't called you, feel free to call her and ask her if she would like to meet again sometime (but never make dates further than half a week-one week away). If she says ok great. It's best if you get her to go out with you alone, but if she invites to hang out instead with friends, that's not bad either, as you can score a point or two by getting well with her other friends and perhaps check the situation out regarding whether others are after her too. Make sure to get to see her at least once more though after the first time, as there are a lot of variant 

PS: You don't have to be a stud to get her to not turn you down completely, but again, don't lick her with your eyes or stare/measure her with a dirty mind. Simply make sure you don't stink and that you don't look hideous, then it's all up to the individual girl's personality.

PPS: These steps WON'T work for 100% of cases and may not work for 50%, but when they work, they work great! Just be prepared to dedicate some time in it...



Maluma said:


> I didn't say being a female was special,you did. You compared your experience as a female to that of a rich man. I just don't think you realize how condescending the entire post sounds to people that struggle with sexual relationships which to be honest many men do(80% I would say) . I am not going to chew you out for it,but the matter of fact is that you have the privilege to "next" any men that doesn't like you for the right reasons. At Least if people like you for your looks that is still you,do you know how many men go without female contact for multiple decades? Many of the nerds in real life (engineers,programmers,accountants,mathematicians,ect.) are married SOLELY for being providers,actually that has been the stereotypical role for a man since chicken first laid an egg.
> 
> Let's be honest. As a female you can be nerdy,fat,promiscuous,ugly,dim,short,unhygienic,vulgar,jobless,poor,shy,ect, and there will ALWAYS be males lining up to save the day,as a man try having one of those qualities and good luck finding someone to even want to be with you with no money involved. I just found your post as either a humble brag,or you being disingenuous over the issue. Western culture is based on this premise,which I am sure anyone that is old enough understands.Western society encourages men to become cogs in the system so they can hopefully one day get a wife(who will in most likeliness cheat or divorce) and star a family. Everything in America is made to squeeze every last drop of life out of you until you die,from the social security pyramid,to the punishing taxes on the upper middle class(engineers,accountants,programmers) . If something is mainstream there is a damn good reason that it is so,and it isn't the fact that humans are enlightened.
> 
> Quantum,I know the mainstream media says men have it easy,but the truth is that being a man is fucking hard. Even if you have been with a good amount of girls,there are always periods of intense loneliness/sorrow that one must keep to themselves. Females are allowed to express themselves emotionally and they usually have larger networks of support. I am not saying men have it easier in life worldwide because that is a blatant lie,but you cannot deny that in the western world that women have it much better.


Since I did numbered points above, I'll do it for you too...
1) STOP repeating the same inaccurate survey results over and over like they are fact, they are NOT
2) Quantumkitty's example was just fine and a very good analogy if you simply look at things objectively
3) Just because there will always be guys wanting a woman, it doesn't mean that they will always get one, even if it's an ugly one
4) Stop stereotyping professions, the people who are engineers, accountants, programmers and whatever you listed have both money and get out often, they aren't nerds. The people you think are in those professions are NOT those who are fat, sweaty and living in their mother's basement. As an engineer myself, I've NEVER seen one in the actual profession who's like what you describe.
5) Like you said, it's in America, the US is NOT the entire world, stop treating it more than it is, just another stupid country
6) It's not society encouraging men to try to find a good job and start a family, it's a PERSONAL PREFERENCE. MANY men just care about work, others want work and a family, others want a simple job just to make do and so on, don't lump all men together
7) Men have it harder, who said otherwise? It's true everywhere, be it US, Australia, Europe, Asia, no matter where you are, being a man sucks, unless you are at the very top of the human food chain. Idiots get eaten by the system, smart people climb to the top. Life's as simple as that. Women having it better than men doesn't mean anything when it comes to finding a partner.
8) You said: "Even if you have been with a good amount of girls,there are always periods of intense loneliness/sorrow that one must keep to themselves." Again, you are constantly thinking about temporary fleeting things, not actual relationships. Stop it, get some help, there are more important things in life than sex you know... It doesn't matter how many girls you get, what matters is how soon you will find the good one and get to keep her without anything going wrong, which is impossible if all you care about is getting laid.



Now, can we let this thread die already before someone else posts more false surveys?


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jan 25, 2018)

ThoD said:


> If we are doing it bullet point style or numbered like a bit above, here's a simple guide to get to know a girl if you want to get her to warm up to you rather than just hit on her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did I say engineers were fat and sweaty? I am not sure you read my post at all. They aren't false surveys,they are studies done by sociologist but people on temp like believing in greek mythologies about life because reality sucks. I won't link more information on it as I am not trying to prove a point,but if you are interested you can PM me or google more on the subject matter.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 25, 2018)

Open your mouth and talk, dummy. 
If you fail with that one, onto to the next. Now get out of the internet a little.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jan 25, 2018)

Maluma said:


> I didn't say being a female was special,you did. You compared your experience as a female to that of a rich man. I just don't think you realize how condescending the entire post sounds to people that struggle with sexual relationships which to be honest many men do(80% I would say) . I am not going to chew you out for it,but the matter of fact is that you have the privilege to "next" any men that doesn't like you for the right reasons. At Least if people like you for your looks that is still you,do you know how many men go without female contact for multiple decades? Many of the nerds in real life (engineers,programmers,accountants,mathematicians,ect.) are married SOLELY for being providers,actually that has been the stereotypical role for a man since chicken first laid an egg.
> 
> Let's be honest. As a female you can be nerdy,fat,promiscuous,ugly,dim,short,unhygienic,vulgar,jobless,poor,shy,ect, and there will ALWAYS be males lining up to save the day,as a man try having one of those qualities and good luck finding someone to even want to be with you with no money involved. I just found your post as either a humble brag,or you being disingenuous over the issue. Western culture is based on this premise,which I am sure anyone that is old enough understands.Western society encourages men to become cogs in the system so they can hopefully one day get a wife(who will in most likeliness cheat or divorce) and star a family. Everything in America is made to squeeze every last drop of life out of you until you die,from the social security pyramid,to the punishing taxes on the upper middle class(engineers,accountants,programmers) . If something is mainstream there is a damn good reason that it is so,and it isn't the fact that humans are enlightened.
> 
> Quantum,I know the mainstream media says men have it easy,but the truth is that being a man is fucking hard. Even if you have been with a good amount of girls,there are always periods of intense loneliness/sorrow that one must keep to themselves. Females are allowed to express themselves emotionally and they usually have larger networks of support. I am not saying men have it easier in life worldwide because that is a blatant lie,but you cannot deny that in the western world that women have it much better.


You don't have to be good looking to attract a girl. You just have to be nice. The men that are alone probably just lack the confidence to talk to a female, putting them on a pedestal for nothing other than the way they were born. I'm sure if they could look past that and treat them as anyone else they would have no problem (assuming no other issues like social anxiety). You say I was humble bragging - but it is the men themselves creating this difference in their own heads when it doesn't really exist. We are all just people wanting to connect to others. Just treat people as people. No one needs to be special or treated differently. Everyone equal.
It's actually an advantage to be a little unattractive as a man, anyway - the man will be thrilled to be with someone more attractive than themselves and in turn the woman feels secure because he isn't likely to run away. It's a very stable arrangement. Eg https://www.dmarge.com/2017/07/unattractive-men.html Being an unattractive female makes life a lot harder than for an unattractive man. Men, as you know, are driven by looks and sex and may not even give an unattractive female a second look let alone have a conversation with her. Whereas a female is likely to be happy to talk to anyone who wants to talk to her, unattractive OR attractive. As long as the man is actually willing to have a chat and get to know her and vice versa! Which I'm trying to say is a good idea.
Anyway I'll stop here since it seems like the more I try and explain the more people think I mean the opposite.


----------



## Owenge (Jan 25, 2018)

why is there so many comments the poor dude is probably overwhelmed


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 25, 2018)

Maluma said:


> I didn't say being a female was special,you did. You compared your experience as a female to that of a rich man. I just don't think you realize how condescending the entire post sounds to people that struggle with sexual relationships which to be honest many men do(80% I would say) . I am not going to chew you out for it,but the matter of fact is that you have the privilege to "next" any men that doesn't like you for the right reasons. At Least if people like you for your looks that is still you,do you know how many men go without female contact for multiple decades? Many of the nerds in real life (engineers,programmers,accountants,mathematicians,ect.) are married SOLELY for being providers,actually that has been the stereotypical role for a man since chicken first laid an egg.
> 
> Let's be honest. As a female you can be nerdy,fat,promiscuous,ugly,dim,short,unhygienic,vulgar,jobless,poor,shy,ect, and there will ALWAYS be males lining up to save the day,as a man try having one of those qualities and good luck finding someone to even want to be with you with no money involved. I just found your post as either a humble brag,or you being disingenuous over the issue. Western culture is based on this premise,which I am sure anyone that is old enough understands.Western society encourages men to become cogs in the system so they can hopefully one day get a wife(who will in most likeliness cheat or divorce) and star a family. Everything in America is made to squeeze every last drop of life out of you until you die,from the social security pyramid,to the punishing taxes on the upper middle class(engineers,accountants,programmers) . If something is mainstream there is a damn good reason that it is so,and it isn't the fact that humans are enlightened.
> 
> Quantum,I know the mainstream media says men have it easy,but the truth is that being a man is fucking hard. Even if you have been with a good amount of girls,there are always periods of intense loneliness/sorrow that one must keep to themselves. Females are allowed to express themselves emotionally and they usually have larger networks of support. I am not saying men have it easier in life worldwide because that is a blatant lie,but you cannot deny that in the western world that women have it much better.


I'm starting to believe that a woman hurt you, and now you hold a resentment against all females. You can express yourself emotionally. If you're worried about being judged for it, you should consider surrounding yourself with different people. If you want a change in your life you have to be that change.

As far as @Quantumcat 's post, you're not seeing the forest for the trees. Her point wasn't to compare being female to being a rich male. Her point was not knowing if someone is really interested in you or just pretending to be interested for something petty. Tits and money are petty. But you already know that. You purposefully ignored her point to take another jab at women. If you plan on having any sort of healthy relationship ever, you have to let that anger go.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 25, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> You don't have to be good looking to attract a girl. You just have to be nice. The men that are alone probably just lack the confidence to talk to a female, putting them on a pedestal for nothing other than the way they were born. I'm sure if they could look past that and treat them as anyone else they would have no problem (assuming no other issues like social anxiety). You say I was humble bragging - but it is the men themselves creating this difference in their own heads when it doesn't really exist. We are all just people wanting to connect to others. Just treat people as people. No one needs to be special or treated differently. Everyone equal.
> It's actually an advantage to be a little unattractive as a man, anyway - the man will be thrilled to be with someone more attractive than themselves and in turn the woman feels secure because he isn't likely to run away. It's a very stable arrangement. Eg https://www.dmarge.com/2017/07/unattractive-men.html Being an unattractive female makes life a lot harder than for an unattractive man. Men, as you know, are driven by looks and sex and may not even give an unattractive female a second look let alone have a conversation with her. Whereas a female is likely to be happy to talk to anyone who wants to talk to her, unattractive OR attractive. As long as the man is actually willing to have a chat and get to know her and vice versa! Which I'm trying to say is a good idea.
> Anyway I'll stop here since it seems like the more I try and explain the more people think I mean the opposite.



Edit: Just read some of your previous comments, and I'm sorry. Should have done that first. I'm going to leave this comment up as I feel it has a point.



Spoiler



Confidence is a two way street here. An unattractive male can be just as down about their situation as an unattractive female. I hate to break it to you, but not all men care about sex and looks. Hell, the reality is that beauty is subjective. Which is why, in another thread, I said I believe having a type isn't a problem. Love is emotional, physical and spiritual. You can't have part of it. Otherwise it's not real. Women can be so shallow as to be with someone for their financial or social status. Same with men.

The whole "beauty and the beast" mantra is dated and shouldn't be a pillar for a relationship.

It's also a false sense of security. If someone is superficial enough to only love you for your looks, there's a substantially high chance that person WILL leave you for someone prettier than you.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 25, 2018)

respek da whamen and da whamen will laik you.




Quantumcat said:


> Because we want to be liked as people, we wanted to be liked for who we are, not because we have boobs.
> Imagine you have a bit of money. Not rich but not struggling. You want to find a meaningful relationship. Imagine you keep getting interest from girls but it turns out all they ever want is a free dinner, cause you have some money. Maybe some pretend to be interested in who you are, then after they get a date or two they disappear. Others could be more upfront and say they'll hang with you as long as you buy them stuff. None of this is what you want - you wonder if you're some sort of horrible person and nobody will ever like you for who you are.
> This is how it can be for females - if guys only show interest in you because you're female. Maybe they want sex, maybe all they want is something to show off on their arm at parties. It's all the same - they don't care about who you are. You could have a brain transplant with the person next to you and they'd never notice. If you're upfront at least we can move on faster than if you were faking liking us (or accept, if we just want some temporary fun).


well put




cvskid said:


> Guys already have to do too much work as is.


majority of gals are hard to please my dude and you gotta keep up with their demands and give them the amount of attention they need or else according to them "you dont love them" and then they will want to break up with you because you are not mature enough and dont understand them.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 25, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> respek da whamen and da whamen will laik you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's at that point where ties are cut. I don't see why someone would feel this obligation to bend over backwards for another.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 25, 2018)

Memoir said:


> I don't see why someone would feel this obligation to bend over backwards for another.


been there before, sad thing is when you love someone so much you will want to go to any lenghts for them.
i did and it was a mistake because the girl broke up eventually because 'i was not good enough' 

i was not 'mature enough'
i did not 'give her the amount of attention' she needed/asked for.

i will try to do the apply to this "It's at that point where ties are cut" to cut them ties when something like that happened again.

well , guess alot of us folks have been through different kinds of shet, just gotta take this XP with us for the 'next' time.
life goes on.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 25, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> well , guess alot of us folks have been through different kinds of shet, just gotta take this XP with us for the 'next' time.
> life goes on.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jan 25, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> I'm starting to believe that a woman hurt you, and now you hold a resentment against all females. You can express yourself emotionally. If you're worried about being judged for it, you should consider surrounding yourself with different people. If you want a change in your life you have to be that change.
> 
> As far as @Quantumcat 's post, you're not seeing the forest for the trees. Her point wasn't to compare being female to being a rich male. Her point was not knowing if someone is really interested in you or just pretending to be interested for something petty. Tits and money are petty. But you already know that. You purposefully ignored her point to take another jab at women. If you plan on having any sort of healthy relationship ever, you have to let that anger go.



It has nothing to do with bitterness against women. It has to do with understanding human nature,if the situation was reversed I guarantee you men would be taking advantage. In fact before the feminism movement in the 60s,men where at a huge advantage since almost everyone got a wife and they wouldn't get divorced because of the social stigma [email protected] It's rather annoying to have you keep putting words in my mouth when I have never said such thing,you were the first person on this entire thread to refer to women as sluts and yet you stated that I said that.

@WeedZ you are just defending the circle jerk,how can you possibly know what quantomcats meant? You are just like most people on forum that suck up to any woman regardless of the situation,in fact you in particular are a pretty big brown noser on gbatemp. Every single thing you post on the temp is an  attempt to get others here to like you or to earn likes. I already cooked you in any argument you had in this thread and your only recourse left was to start changing the premise of the argument and to start accusing me of saying things that never once came out of my mouth.

@Quantumcat compared her situation as a woman to that of a rich man,I am starting to think as if you are struggling reading weedz. This is the 3rd time now that I have had to get on your case about putting words in other peoples mouths. I know EXACTLY what quantumcat meant by her post. I read it myself,and I honestly don't need you trying to be an armchair psychologist,I could easily start making assumptions about you and your life. Maybe I would assume that since you are so keen on defending female users at all cost,you never had much success with the ladies since it is very common for men that have zero success with women to use brown nosing as a technique to hopefully win favor one day.I can also come to the conclusion that you require external validation in order to regulate your emotional state,I say this only because you seem to dedicate every single post on here towards getting some sort of positive reaction.I can keep going on about all the assumptions I can make from reading your post,but the point is that at the end of the day they are nothing but assumptions.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 25, 2018)

Maluma said:


> It has nothing to do with bitterness against women. It has to do with understanding human nature,if the situation was reversed I guarantee you men would be taking advantage. In fact before the feminism movement in the 60s,men where at a huge advantage since almost everyone got a wife and they wouldn't get divorced because of the social stigma [email protected] It's rather annoying to have you keep putting words in my mouth when I have never said such thing,you were the first person on this entire thread to refer to women as sluts and yet you stated that I said that.
> 
> @WeedZ you are just defending the circle jerk,how can you possibly know what quantomcats meant? You are just like most people on forum that suck up to any woman regardless of the situation,in fact you in particular are a pretty big brown noser on gbatemp. Every single thing you post on the temp is an  attempt to get others here to like you or to earn likes. I already cooked you in any argument you had in this thread and your only recourse left was to start changing the premise of the argument and to start accusing me of saying things that never once came out of my mouth.
> 
> @Quantumcat compared her situation as a woman to that of a rich man,I am starting to think as if you are struggling reading weedz. This is the 3rd time now that I have had to get on your case about putting words in other peoples mouths. I know EXACTLY what quantumcat meant by her post. I read it myself,and I honestly don't need you trying to be an armchair psychologist,I could easily start making assumptions about you and your life. Maybe I would assume that since you are so keen on defending female users at all cost,you never had much success with the ladies since it is very common for men that have zero success with women to use brown nosing as a technique to hopefully win favor one day.I can also come to the conclusion that you require external validation in order to regulate your emotional state,I say this only because you seem to dedicate every single post on here towards getting some sort of positive reaction.I can keep going on about all the assumptions I can make from reading your post,but the point is that at the end of the day they are nothing but assumptions.


Man with money =/= Rich man. Your reading comprehension needs some work.



> Imagine you have a bit of money. Not rich but not struggling.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 25, 2018)

please, let's not fight each others for nothing.
we all have different view on the situation, each based on our own experience.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 25, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> been there before, sad thing is when you love someone so much you will want to go to any lenghts for them.
> i did and it was a mistake because the girl broke up eventually because 'i was not good enough'
> 
> i was not 'mature enough'
> ...


Same here, only about 10 times worse and I've even had some do the whole "it's not you, it's me" bullshit drivel or "you are too good for me, I don't deserve you, bye" and that crap! If anything, it's people like that who aren't mature, they don't even know what it means to do your best to make your partner happy, most only want someone working their ass off to make them happy but is still willing to ditch them for whatever deal comes passing by...

I agree about the "next time" thing though, you've learned your lesson, so now you won't screw up that badly by trying to salvage a crumbling relationship. Although there will come the time you meet that one person you'll never be able to get over.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 25, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Same here, only about 10 times worse and I've even had some do the whole "it's not you, it's me" bullshit drivel or "you are too good for me, I don't deserve you, bye" and that crap! If anything, it's people like that who aren't mature, they don't even know what it means to do your best to make your partner happy, most only want someone working their ass off to make them happy but is still willing to ditch them for whatever deal comes passing by...
> 
> I agree about the "next time" thing though, you've learned your lesson, so now you won't screw up that badly by trying to salvage a crumbling relationship. Although there will come the time you meet that one person you'll never be able to get over.


My first relationship (I've only been in two) ended when I was told that I was "clingy" and that it wouldn't work. The sad reality is that she believed I was holding her back from partying and all of this other generic shit. She then dated roughly 5 people within the 8 month period we didn't talk. When we started talking again I noticed she was with an abusive mental case of a boyfriend. Oh well. It was a high school relationship and those hardly end well enough.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 25, 2018)

Maluma said:


> It has nothing to do with bitterness against women. It has to do with understanding human nature,if the situation was reversed I guarantee you men would be taking advantage. In fact before the feminism movement in the 60s,men where at a huge advantage since almost everyone got a wife and they wouldn't get divorced because of the social stigma [email protected] It's rather annoying to have you keep putting words in my mouth when I have never said such thing,you were the first person on this entire thread to refer to women as sluts and yet you stated that I said that.
> 
> @WeedZ you are just defending the circle jerk,how can you possibly know what quantomcats meant? You are just like most people on forum that suck up to any woman regardless of the situation,in fact you in particular are a pretty big brown noser on gbatemp. Every single thing you post on the temp is an  attempt to get others here to like you or to earn likes. I already cooked you in any argument you had in this thread and your only recourse left was to start changing the premise of the argument and to start accusing me of saying things that never once came out of my mouth.
> 
> @Quantumcat compared her situation as a woman to that of a rich man,I am starting to think as if you are struggling reading weedz. This is the 3rd time now that I have had to get on your case about putting words in other peoples mouths. I know EXACTLY what quantumcat meant by her post. I read it myself,and I honestly don't need you trying to be an armchair psychologist,I could easily start making assumptions about you and your life. Maybe I would assume that since you are so keen on defending female users at all cost,you never had much success with the ladies since it is very common for men that have zero success with women to use brown nosing as a technique to hopefully win favor one day.I can also come to the conclusion that you require external validation in order to regulate your emotional state,I say this only because you seem to dedicate every single post on here towards getting some sort of positive reaction.I can keep going on about all the assumptions I can make from reading your post,but the point is that at the end of the day they are nothing but assumptions.


I'm not defending anything. I have my perspective and I'm pointing out what I think is wrong with yours. I have no emotional investment here. If I cared about being liked I wouldn't tell people they were fucktards every other day. I'm also not in agreement with @Quantumcat because she's a chick, I thought her post was insightful, then you ruined it with the same rhetoric you've been spewing throughout this thread. Now until this point I've been trying to understand why you have the views you have, which is more than most members here are willing to do.

I'm not putting words in your mouth, I'm piecing together the things you say trying to deduce what your trying to convey. I feel you have a bad perspective on the dynamic of relationships. I may have overstepped by making assumptions as to why, but I wasn't trying to be an armchair therapist. If I've misinterpreted, then tell me what you actually meant.

I don't think women are heartless people that treat men unfairly. I think there are just people and some of them happen to be assholes, gender regardless. You can make all the assumptions you want about me based on that. It makes no difference. I'm just trying to get you to chill enough to see another perspective. A less cynical and angry one.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 25, 2018)

Memoir said:


> My first relationship (I've only been in two) ended when I was told that I was "clingy" and that it wouldn't work. The sad reality is that she believed I was holding her back from partying and all of this other generic shit. She then dated roughly 5 people within the 8 month period we didn't talk. When we started talking again I noticed she was with an abusive mental case of a boyfriend. Oh well. It was a high school relationship and those hardly end well enough.


I know what you mean, has happened to me a lot. True, I was against letting her just do the stupid college-type party stuff because I'm against letting other men even get close enough to touch my woman, but if it was a regular thing like going out to a club or something, I wouldn't object. I AM clingy and for a reason, I don't want dudes around my woman, as I want her all for myself. Others mind it, others are fine. Oh well, that's life. I just can't stand seeing women act all slutty, it's not sexy and it's just annoying, I love women as women and try to respect them, but when I see them lower themselves to scum, I can't stand it and want to make sure that whatever woman I'm with doesn't do such things. Call me boring and weird, but that's me...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 25, 2018)

ThoD said:


> I know what you mean, has happened to me a lot. True, I was against letting her just do the stupid college-type party stuff because I'm against letting other men even get close enough to touch my woman, but if it was a regular thing like going out to a club or something, I wouldn't object. I AM clingy and for a reason, I don't want dudes around my woman, as I want her all for myself. Others mind it, others are fine. Oh well, that's life. I just can't stand seeing women act all slutty, it's not sexy and it's just annoying, I love women as women and try to respect them, but when I see them lower themselves to scum, I can't stand it and want to make sure that whatever woman I'm with doesn't do such things. Call me boring and weird, but that's me...


It's a common theme that's often misconstrued and labeled as "sexism". Oof. To add to that, men can be  just as "below the belt" with their guilty pleasure.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 25, 2018)

Memoir said:


> It's a common theme that's often misconstrued and labeled as "sexism". Oof. To add to that, men can be  just as "below the belt" with their guilty pleasure.


I know, I've been called sexist by idiots (I am but in a good sense)...

Last relationship I had was almost perfect, it was the young generation's fickleness that ruined everything though


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jan 25, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Man with money =/= Rich man. Your reading comprehension needs some work.


Memoir nobody was talking to you to be fair,I am sure quantum can speak for herself.She doesn't need you to defend her perspective,I assure you females are just as intelligent as males.So we are in disagreement over the semantics in the post you quoted. However your post offered absolutely nothing to the discussion and I find it immature that people here continue with this "circle jerk" culture. We have a group of people like @WeedZ and many others who I won't name,that post on this forum with the sole intention of getting positive emotional reinforcement. The internet guys that defend quantum just because she is a female further prove my previous statements in this thread. Even a female on the temp with no picture has beta orbiters/fans rolling out the red carpet for "m'lady".


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 25, 2018)

Maluma said:


> Memoir nobody was talking to you to be fair,I am sure quantum can speak for herself.She doesn't need you to defend her perspective,I assure you females are just as intelligent as males.So we are in disagreement over the semantics in the post you quoted. However your post offered absolutely nothing to the discussion and I find it immature that people here continue with this "circle jerk" culture. We have a group of people like @WeedZ and many others who I won't name,that post on this forum with the sole intention of getting positive emotional reinforcement. The internet guys that defend quantum just because she is a female further prove my previous statements in this thread. Even a female on the temp with no picture has beta orbiters/fans rolling out the red carpet for "m'lady".


Oh, the others you won't name lol. You obviously haven't read anything I posted. I'm just going to write you off as a fucktard and go about my business. Have fun blaming everyone else for your problems. Goodday m'lady.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 25, 2018)

Maluma said:


> Memoir nobody was talking to you to be fair,I am sure quantum can speak for herself.She doesn't need you to defend her perspective,I assure you females are just as intelligent as males.So we are in disagreement over the semantics in the post you quoted. However your post offered absolutely nothing to the discussion and I find it immature that people here continue with this "circle jerk" culture. We have a group of people like @WeedZ and many others who I won't name,that post on this forum with the sole intention of getting positive emotional reinforcement. The internet guys that defend quantum just because she is a female further prove my previous statements in this thread. Even a female on the temp with no picture has beta orbiters/fans rolling out the red carpet for "m'lady".


In reality it's because what you've said in your posts has been mostly false and without any proper explanation, while implying a lot of things, then saying you didn't do it. On the other hand, her post had proper reasoning behind them and either explanations or came from obvious deductions.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jan 25, 2018)

I met my current partner at a local cosplay/sci-fi/video game convention. I was Initially interested in her friend who seemed to be reciprocal, (Said my outfit was cute!) We started planing to hang out with each other and it kinda escalated from there.

I should preface that I asked to take their picture and the friend wanted my contact info so I could share the photo with them. We also talked about sewing and other things related to costume and prop making and that helped break the ice.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 25, 2018)

ThoD said:


> it's people like that who aren't mature


they are being hypocrites in a way.



ThoD said:


> Although there will come the time you meet that one person you'll never be able to get over.


the last ex of mine, will be too damn hard to get over.
i dont think i am over her, at times i think that i am, but in reality i am not.

just the thought of her still haunts me and well it kills me inside out.
it is our fault for feeling this way ,in this case my fault for feeling this way.

we need to be able to love ourselves first, put myself first.
i always put her first, on the pedestal.

with her only i am 'whole' that should not be how it works, we need to fill the void in our heart by our own somehow..

*sigh* oh well, hitting the gym has been the best thing for me personally, it helps me alot.
so i keep going and try to be consistent, if nothing goes right go lift haha.

and being in a relationship can be very stressful often times, there are times that i really miss /and times i really do not miss at all...
so much drama, so much bs and the list goes on.

and oh btw. cold showers help too, i take a medium hot shower first just to rinse my hair from cowashing (conditioning) and afterwards i just have (now winter) freezing cold water run down my body and it feels amazing.
helps me relax alot so i been taking my showers that way for over a month now, will make it a habit.

i stay under the cold for around 5 minutes only.
(if anyone tries this do not run it down your hair only Body and if you feel good then do it, but do not do it if your body starts shaking/you shiver etc. or if you feel uncomfortable and start to dance /or sing haha).

*sigh* alright too much talk -v-'


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jan 25, 2018)

ThoD said:


> In reality it's because what you've said in your posts has been mostly false and without any proper explanation, while implying a lot of things, then saying you didn't do it. On the other hand, her post had proper reasoning behind them and either explanations or came from obvious deductions.



There was a proper explanation,I don't think you have read my posts in this thread to be honest with you. Her post was a subtle brag,my post provided fact and reasoning coupled with studies from a professional.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jan 25, 2018)

Maluma said:


> There was a proper explanation,I don't think you have read my posts in this thread to be honest with you. Her post was a subtle brag,my post provided fact and reasoning coupled with studies from a professional.


You will have a much easier time if you don't treat women as anything different. Example the story above of meeting his partner at a sci fi convention. He could have either a) been scared to approach at all because they were female, or b) approached but used a corny pickup line or similar, which would put them off (being females at a comic con type event they'd be used to that and annoyed by it), or c) just say your costumes are cool can I take a pic, with no intention of trying to ask them out, but getting the contact details and getting to know them at a later date. He ended up getting along with one well and going out with her. If they were guys it could have gone the exact same way but he would have just met a new best buddy instead.
So, it's the opposite of what you think I was saying. Women are not special. If you treat them as special you will have less success, or if you do have success you'll end up going out with a lot of people who you don't end up getting along with and wasting your time.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 26, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> So, it's the opposite of what you think I was saying. Women are not special. If you treat them as special you will have less success, or if you do have success you'll end up going out with a lot of people who you don't end up getting along with and wasting your time.


To add a bit to this, nobody is special, be it women or men! What matters is getting to know someone and if they become special TO YOU, then that's what matters. I'll have to disagree that you should treat women exactly the same (it's my "sexism" or whatever), you can treat them a bit differently just fine. What's important is whether you treat them well and approach them in a way that's not about sex or wanting them, but casually.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jan 26, 2018)

Be careful what you wish for. You'll end up losing all or most of your friends and barely have time for games anymore.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 26, 2018)

Glyptofane said:


> Be careful what you wish for. You'll end up losing all or most of your friends and barely have time for games anymore.


Not if you find a girl that's also into games, especially if it's similar ones Then you can build battle stations and play together!


----------



## Sathya (Jan 28, 2018)

like when i talk to smileyhead...


----------



## ThoD (Jan 28, 2018)

Sathya said:


> like when i talk to smileyhead...


You talk to her? So that wasn't shitposting?

@smileyhead


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 28, 2018)

*is confused*


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jan 28, 2018)

Something like: show me your vegeta


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 28, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Something like: show me your vegeta


Bobs and vagene


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jan 28, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Bobs and vagene


Thank you come again


----------



## Alex S (Jan 29, 2018)

swabbo said:


> I prefer to flick my nipples in public, girls flock to me.
> 
> I never really know what happens afterwards though because I always wake up before the fun stuff happens...



How? Do you get blackout drunk that fast? XD


----------



## swabbo (Jan 29, 2018)

Alex S said:


> How? Do you get blackout drunk that fast? XD



Because it was all a dream


----------



## tivu100 (Jan 29, 2018)

Late to the party.

First of all, you need to make sure that's really a girl and not dude inside.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 29, 2018)

Is this thread still active? Jeez, it's been months, I'd think OP would've talked to at least one girl by now.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 29, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Is this thread still active? Jeez, it's been months, I'd think OP would've talked to at least one girl by now.


or not


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 29, 2018)

What the fuck is up with this thread? Seriously? Just talk to a girl like you would anyone else!...Wait, the enter button isn't working! Oh n-


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 29, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> or not


Well, there's not much left to be said that hasn't already been said. Next step: actually asking someone out. You can get all the advice you want, but you'll still need to muster the courage to actually make a move.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 29, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Well, there's not much left to be said that hasn't already been said. Next step: actually asking someone out. You can get all the advice you want, but you'll still need to muster the courage to actually make a move.


it's weird because here people don't do that, if you ask out a girl she will find it weird, at least i've never seen in my life someone doing like that lol


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 29, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> it's weird because here people don't do that, if you ask out a girl she will find it weird, at least i've never seen in my life someone doing like that lol


Oh, really? Is it considered weird to ask someone out openly in Brazil? Here in America, that's just how things work, and it's usually understood to be guys who are supposed to initiate. You don't ask, nothing happens.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 29, 2018)

Just keep shouting as many Monty Python quotes at her as loud and as fast as you can.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 29, 2018)

hippy dave said:


> Just keep shouting as many Monty Python quotes at her as loud and as fast as you can.


I'm sure someone could fall for that.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 29, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Oh, really? Is it considered weird to ask someone out openly in Brazil? Here in America, that's just how things work, and it's usually understood to be guys who are supposed to initiate. You don't ask, nothing happens.


at least i don't know, the country is very different in other places you know, at least it seems weird to ask someone out


----------



## plasturion (Jan 29, 2018)

just talk about weather and you are done.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jan 30, 2018)

Just smile, don't say anything keep smiling, NEVER STOP SMILING.  you git me,  boom.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 30, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Just smile, don't say anything keep smiling, NEVER STOP SMILING.  you git me,  boom.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 30, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>


you're a girl help us >:'''O


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 30, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> you're a girl help us >:'''O


Be yourself.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Think of girls as fellow humans, not as some aliens.


----------



## GBA rocks (Jan 30, 2018)

I stumbled on the “awkward virgin cringe” videos on youtube and, while extreme, they are very telling about what’s wrong with the attitude of some guys..

Plus they’re funny as hell.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 30, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Be yourself.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Think of girls as fellow humans, not as some aliens.


but girls call me ugly and don't like me :0


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 30, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> but girls call me ugly and don't like me :0


You're around the wrong girls then.
Look for someone who doesn't care how you look, but likes you for who you are.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 30, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> You're around the wrong girls then.
> Look for someone who doesn't care how you look, but likes you for who you are.


95% of girls are like that lol


----------



## Bernhard (Jan 30, 2018)

Chary said:


> ...these threads always make me laugh
> 
> There's no real method to talk to a girl, because, this may be a shocker...but girls are humans, too. You just go up to one and talk to them like they're any other person. Typical "how do I socialize" stuff, like asking what their hobbies are, do they like video games, etc.
> 
> If you're trying to only talk to women just to get laid, and no reason else then I have no words of advice cuz that's just kinda sleezy.


my world just crashed on me  didnt know that u re humans too .. i

but lets get back to the topic..
you re right ^^ i agree with you chary ... i mean a woman wants to be taken seriously... you need to pay her respekt and let her know that u really are here for getting to know her better.. this is maybe a tip of someone who has some experience ^^... but i guess @Chary  can help you guys that are looking for solutions ... out here a lot she seems really nice ^^  so just listen to her !


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2018)

Minox said:


> You talk to them like you would any other person. Treating girls like they're some other kind of species is likely to give off completely wrong vibes.


I think you gave me good advice. A few months ago I met a girl on HelloTalk and we become friends. A few weeks ago we met IRL, now she is my girlfriend. Before we met IRL the closest I got to flirting with her was calling her pretty once or twice. I chose not to fuck her when I may have had the chance (she wanted to enter a private room with me and I said no) and now the geographical distance between us has become too great for any sort of physical contact between us.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 5, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> I think you gave me good advice. A few months ago I met a girl on HelloTalk and we become friends. A few weeks ago we met IRL, now she is my girlfriend. Before we met IRL the closest I got to flirting with her was calling her pretty once or twice. I chose not to fuck her when I may have had the chance (she wanted to enter a private room with me and I said no) and now the geographical distance between us has become too great for any sort of physical contact between us.


Nice necrobump


----------



## Lia (Dec 5, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Nice necrobump


he was op dw


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 5, 2018)

Lia said:


> he was op dw


Shh~


----------



## Cyan (Dec 5, 2018)

Eix said:


> then just go for traps :3


what about transgender instead?
because ... really, I found an actress pretty and wouldn't have imagined she was born a boy, until she said so in the movie. I thought it was the character's background, but she did it for real too.
Nia Nal (Nicole Maines)

In fact, if you can't notice then talking to her would be as stressful than any other girl. (and probably as dangerous)


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Dec 5, 2018)

It's worth pointing out that lots of guys seem concerned about how girls think about them. Some guys say: That's a weak man, a true man gets all the girls, gets laid with them, and doesn't care about what they think (I suppose that's why some if not most of the advice from forums don't help), but no, It depends on the girl whether you should be concerned about what she thinks, and you should really care about what your GF thinks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

People have said that if you have good social skills and just be yourself that you shouldn't worry about getting a GF it'll just happen, it's the simple truth and I agree.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 5, 2018)

Well, just don't try to be a nice guy nor a white knight but in other words, talk to a girl as if it were anyone else, you know, normal. If it's not meant to be, then it's not meant to be.

* Look up nice guy / white knight on Reddit if you want to know how not to be like those types.


----------



## Arch Feline (Dec 7, 2018)

Oh, this was bumped?  Glad some of the advice worked.


----------

